# Anybody up for a 2009 Crown and Glory Challenge?



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2008)

*Update:  Challenge closed!  Feel free to lurk if you didn't sign up by the 1st.  *

I just got my braids put in and would love to have some company.  I plan to keep going for all of 2009 to see how much growth I can get.  

Anybody want to join in?  You have until *January 1, 2009* to put your braids in.  We will follow the regimen for 1 year.  Reveals will be done on January 1, 2010. ETA:  Feel free to post interim updates whenever you wish.

If you are interested, go to growafrohairlong.com and check out the regimen.

The clearest tutorial I've seen using the three strand method:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhVJIM1E77A&feature=related

This thread may help:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=316678

Thread from long-term braiders:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=287425

I also have a copy of Robin's braiding video if anyone needs it.

Challengers:

Vanity1
MochaEyeCandy
Blkrose
Toytoy
Amwach
Danigurl18
Myangeleyes1072
lawyer2be371 
MACgirl2k2
temfash
spritex
Southernstunner
joyousnerd
divad04
Urban
naijaamerican
jerseygurl
nappystorm
melodie815
justsimply
cuteazz1
daughterofzion1
mamauv2
nanie
angeldazed
mystic
winnetag
hairedity
sexysin85
radianthealth
missbhaven06
caserela
buncaben418
divad04
dlewis26
flower
ThatJerseyGirl
aggie
babs19
naturelle
lollyoo
growninpainz
aewalke
jennboo
HONEYDIPPED05
napp
lady_godiva


----------



## Vanity1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Add me!
I just got kinky twists last week. I think I am going to try and keep them until Feb, take them out and relax, and them put some more braids back in, just in time for summer again.


----------



## MochaEyeCandy (Dec 10, 2008)

I plan to switch between crown and glory, and baggying under a wig. I just did my bc on Monday and I'm trying to grow out my twa. I'm in!


----------



## Vanity1 (Dec 10, 2008)

MochaEyeCandy said:


> I plan to switch between crown and glory, and baggying under a wig. I just did my bc on Monday and I'm trying to grow out my twa. I'm in!


 
I tried baggying for a couple of weeks with my phonypony I got bored so fast, and I been itching for scissors, so I ran to a braider STAT!  Trying to get past this sl hump.


----------



## Vanity1 (Dec 10, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> I just got my braids put in and would love to have some company. I plan to keep going for all of 2009 to see how much growth I can get.
> 
> Anybody want to join in? *You have until January 1, 2009 to put your braids in. We will keep them in for 1 year. Reveals will be done on January 1, 2010.*
> 
> If you are interested, go to growafrohairlong.com and check out the regimen.


 

Sounds great


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2008)

1 whole year is going to be tough.  I plan to keep my braids for 2.5 months, wear a phony pony for 2-3 weeks, and then put the braids back in.

There is someone on here who never takes her braids out.  She just redoes sections as needed.


----------



## Vanity1 (Dec 10, 2008)

So do you relax once you take them down, and then put the braids back in after awhile, or u just take the braids down, deep con for a few weeks and then put the braids back up?


----------



## shae101s (Dec 10, 2008)

seems like I'm not the only one wanting to do a braid regimen for next year...Yay count me in. Plan to have braids for most of next year.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2008)

Vanity1 said:


> So do you relax once you take them down, and then put the braids back in after awhile, or u just take the braids down, deep con for a few weeks and then put the braids back up?




I'm transition back to natural, so I won't be relaxing.  Robin does talk about relaxing on the website.  She actually suggests leaving the braids out for 2 months.


----------



## Blkrose (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in....I'm currently in braids now....of course I wonnt be keeping it in for the whole year it will be 2 months on 1 month off since I will be relaxing....will be following Robins technique


----------



## ToyToy (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in! I've been keeping my hair in braids since February. I plan to keep this up for the whole of 2009.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in!  I just finished my box braids yesterday.  My regimen is as follows:

1)  Wash and deep condition weekly with either:
            ADR Poo/CON, Keracare DH Poo/CON, or PJ stash of products
2)  Apply OCT to scalp overnight and rinse
3)  Apply Infusium 23 Leave In for strength (wash day only)
4)  Apply S Curl for moisture (daily)
5)  Seal with Joboba Oil or Coconut Oil
5)  Daily scalp massages to stimulate growth
6)  Redo edges every 2 weeks
7)  Rebraid/reapply schedule:  Feb/Apr, June/Aug, Oct/Dec
8)  Relax/Progress pics schedule:  Mar, July, Nov
9)  Take supplements and eating healthy
10) Exercise 5-7x per week


----------



## Vanity1 (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of braids do you ladies have? How are you styling them?
Since I am in kinky twists this go round, and I love them, but if I get too bored I may get box braids next time. I don't want mircos anymore....


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in! I want to be almost APL by December 09 and my hair loves the C&G method! How long are we allowed to have for breaks in between braids and twists?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm getting mine redone this weekend. So I'm down to join ya. I plan to keep braiding until at least June of 2009.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 10, 2008)

I would like to join but, I want to wear my natural hair on 02/19/2009 My birthday and 07/04/2009...So If that is fine I'm in


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Dec 10, 2008)

count me in. Getting braids for the holidays


----------



## temfash (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in, I'm putting in kinky twists tomorrow.


----------



## spritex (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm up for the challenge. I was already planning to use the C &G technique for at least half of 2009. I will be getting cornrow extensions though and I have put them in today. My hair thrives with cornrows left in for 6-7 weeks at a stretch. Breaks of 2 weeks between each set. Weekly co-wash and DT. 2x weekly spray with braid spray (Africas Best), moisturize nape, temples and other delicate areas with essential oil mix  and megatek every couple of days.
See amazing growth! :-D


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Dec 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me what this crown and glory thing is? I looked on that one braid site and didn't get a definition.


----------



## spritex (Dec 10, 2008)

In terms of braids/cornrows this is what it means.

http://growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html

Essentially a method of growing healthy long hair using safe, hair friendly braiding techniques and products. HTH



Moustacy said:


> Can someone tell me what this crown and glory thing is? I looked on that one braid site and didn't get a definition.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 15, 2008)

I am so in on this.  I will do 2 months in and 2-3 weeks off using wigs. But I am going the entire yr.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 16, 2008)

I really want to do the braids, I've had amazing success with the Crown and Glory method.

But since my hair is BSL now in the back, It's getting difficult to find braiding hair that is long enough... besides plain old Kanekalon jumbo braid hair which I am so not feeling. 

I like the nicer braiding hair like from Freetress... 

Does anyone have a suggestion of a kind of braiding hair that is good for longer lengths?


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 16, 2008)

i'm game...i'm in the middle of putting in my braids. i was going to chop of my hair since i have major breakage but opt for braids instead...i've decided to keep my hair and see if it catches up. i just picked up some ssf and curl activator for my braids. i have cg's co but i don't really care for the scent of it so ssf and the ca will be my sptaple...

ETA: 
poo w/ silk elements relaxed and revive stimulating 
co w/ it's mayo...until it runs out...i then may buy ojon's twaka...not sure cuz i have plenty of poo n co for now

for my 2-3 week break, split up...
for a week and/or week n a half: 
i'll leave my hair down with the cg....

for a week and/or week n a half: 
I'm going to keep my hair in a back pony either with a drawstring or my mane clip w/hh ...i may even baggy underneath since i'm getting a little length


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 16, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I really want to do the braids, I've had amazing success with the Crown and Glory method.
> 
> But since my hair is BSL now in the back, It's getting difficult to find braiding hair that is long enough... besides plain old Kanekalon jumbo braid hair which I am so not feeling.
> 
> ...


 
i know you hate to hear try the bss...but maybe google another bss....i know i like the toyokalon which comes in the same length as kankalon;s jumbo braids....or maybe invest in some hh braids long enough 4 ur hair....hth


----------



## Urban (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm already part of a C&G challenge on BHM, but i'd love to join this one too if that's ok .



Moustacy said:


> Can someone tell me what this crown and glory thing is? I looked on that one braid site and didn't get a definition.



I know the site can be a bit ambiguous. I had to read it a couple of times before I figured out the exact steps to follow. What I got from the site is as follows:

- Keep braids for 2 months at a
time. Last row in back and above
ear should be redone every 2 
weeks.

- Deep condition with protein under a 
hooded dryer at least 
once a week.

- Apply braid spray and 
strengthener to SCALP, only after
shampoo

- Moisturize BRAIDS as often as
needed.

HTH


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm in; I'm currently in microbraids with human hair. If this will help anyone, here is my regimen:

- Spray daily with Eqyss Rehydrant (it's EXCELLENT for braids!)
- Seal with coconut oil, jojoba oil, or Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Cream
- Weekly wash with baking soda/water spray, followed by 20 minute deep conditioning with ORS replenishing pack. This is then followed by an ACV rinse. 
- Once a week (or maybe every other week), spray with Eqyss Avocado spray since it's protein based.

My braids feel moisturized. I am determined to avoid my previous habit of neglecting my hair in braids. My goal is to attain full APL by this time next year.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys,  I am really suffering from itching.  I washed my hair last night and it started itching again as soon as I got out of the shower.  I rinsed really well too.  I am using:

Apoghee Pro-Vitamin Leave-in
Africa's Best Braid Sheen Spray
Nasabb's Kelechi Hair Oil Spray in Lavendar
Rusk Calm to shampoo
Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner to condition.


Anyone have any ideas?  Scratching like this makes me feel dirty.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you think ACV would help with itching?


----------



## jerseygurl (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so in. I got some good length this year after doing it for only 3 months. I was already planning on C&Ging next year so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm in.


----------



## Mejayt (Dec 17, 2008)

I am currently in micros that I had put in the first week of December. I plan on keeping them in until March and either getting another set of micros or kinky twists. I only planned to keep my hair braided for the next 6mths. June will mark one year of being coompletely natural. I have gained a lot of growth by keeping my hair braided. I am not sure if I will do the entire year but I am in for the challenge.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 17, 2008)

Count me in!  I will be doing extended cornrows, maybe 4 rows stacked this time. They are so much quicker to put in and easier to take out, too. I find that I get less breakage this way as well. Putting funky patterns in the parts (nothing too extreme, though) makes it interesting. I can't leave them in as long as the individuals, but I get bored and want to change up my style frequently anyway.

Because of the length of my hair, I will be bunning my braids in order to protect my ends. 

I did a year long C&G challenge before and got crazy growth. I expect to be at waist length by Christmas '09!


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 17, 2008)

Mejayt said:


> I am currently in micros that I had put in the first week of December. I plan on keeping them in until March and either getting another set of micros or kinky twists. I only planned to keep my hair braided for the next 6mths. June will mark one year of being coompletely natural. I have gained a lot of growth by keeping my hair braided. I am not sure if I will do the entire year but I am in for the challenge.



Gotta commit to the year.  You know you want to go for it!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 18, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> i'm game...i'm in the middle of putting in my braids. i was going to chop of my hair since i have major breakage but opt for braids instead...i've decided to keep my hair and see if it catches up. i just picked up some ssf and curl activator for my braids. i have cg's co but i don't really care for the scent of it so ssf and the ca will be my sptaple...




Hey there....we don't know one another, but I wanted to congratulate you on not chopping your hair.  I live in Britain with my husband and my hair just plain fell out and broke off due to the hard water here.  It was hard not to cut, but when we went home for Christmas in 2007, the beautician I went to recommended me just waiting it out and letting my hair grow back.  

I lost about 5 inches over the course of 2007 and have gained it all back and then some with the braids.  Blessings to you as your hair grows!!!

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh...can you count me in with this as well?

I have been in twists since October, and while I don't really have a regimen, I do take good care of my hair.

I moisturize with shea butter (which, for some reason, my hair really loves.  When I take braids or twists down, my hair is extra thick, strong, and well-conditioned), mist when it feels dry, shampoo infreqently, co-wash mostly, and pre-poo with Amla oil.  I use Mega-Tek on my scalp whenever I remember to do it.  I leave it in until the next time I wash.

I take garlic every now and then as well.

I probably need to be more regimented, but since my growth is much more than it has ever been previously, I am happy.

I redo my entire head every month, one braid at a time, starting on Friday and finishing sometime on Sunday.  I take my sweet time with upkeep since no one can tell I am in the middle of a hair redo anyway.  LOL    That's the beauty of twists/braids.

Honestly, I might do it for 2 years...completely refreshing sometime in April of 09 and then again in October.  Sorry this is so long...:crazy:

COUNT ME IN!!!

cj

I don't take my whole head down at all...until I am ready to take the twists out for a month or so.  I have extremely little shedding, and I think it's because I redo my whole head so often, finger combing to get out the kinks.  I length checked today, and since October, I have gone from neck length to collar bone on the sides.


----------



## justsimply (Dec 18, 2008)

Count me in.  I will twisting this weekend.  I plan to do a minimum of 2 months with twist and/or braids in and no more than 2 weeks at a time with them out.  I will take a picture of my hair before I put the braids in. 

Melodies, this is how I did my twist/braids earlier this year, just redoing the whole head a little at time about every 3-4 weeks.  It's great to be able to do your own hair.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Count me in..for the whole year.


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Dec 18, 2008)

count me in for the whole year too!! I have my box braids in now...

i dont like doing too much to my hair while in braids because it just feels like too much....is there anyone with a simple regimen that has been working for them?


----------



## flower (Dec 18, 2008)

ADD ME ALSO, I WANT TO ACHIEVE MY PONY


----------



## mamauv2 (Dec 18, 2008)

I got kinkies this past weekend and I plan on following the braid regimen also (I also plan on incorporating ayurvedic oils and teas into my regimen).  I believe I can do it a year, wait , yeah I can do it (had to pray on it).  I'M IN!


----------



## NanieHaitienne (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in. In twists now will get braids first week of January


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 18, 2008)

Count me in. I just had box braid installed.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 19, 2008)

Dec08-Dec09:  Count me in


----------



## winnettag (Dec 19, 2008)

I want to join, I want to join!  
I'll have cornrows in by January and get individuals late January.


----------



## hairedity (Dec 19, 2008)

In my second set of braids now, so I'm in -but I need at least one pass as I'm already planning to most likely get a weave when I go to the Caribbean in Feb (not sure yet), then I'll braid until my next birthday which is Dec'09 -perfect!


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I wanna join

And I know I say this every year look but I am gonna be serious with my hair care in 2009

I am gonna get my braids done on 12/30 and alternate between kinky twists, boxed braids and sew ins. I am gonna _try_ to start transitioning this year also so we shall see how well that goes


----------



## Radianthealth (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in! 

I have been in braids since November.  I will keep them in until I have the baby in April.  I will probably relax in May take a lil break and then go back into braids

I can braid my own hair so I usually braid the front part from my ear forward and cornrow the back and cover it with a fall.  This is really simple and it makes it easier to refresh your braids because you only have to braid 1/2 of your head.

This is what the finished result looks like:







I spray nightly with a 50/50 mix of African Royale Braid Spray and Infusium 23
I rebraid all braids on a monthly basis
I wash and condition on a weekly basis using Cathy Howse's conditioner or any other conditioner around the house.
I wear a silk scarf to bed everynight and braid the braids into two french braids so that they are wavy in the morning.
I usually wear my hair down with a headband in the front or in the style seen in the photo above.
This is very convenient since I am pregnant and I do not want to relax my hair


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 19, 2008)

Radianthealth said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I have been in braids since November.  I will keep them in until I have the baby in April.  I will probably relax in May take a lil break and then go back into braids
> 
> ...




You have a braided fall?


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 19, 2008)

I honestly think I will do this for 3 years or so.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Can I join? I braid my hair weekly or biweekly and throw on my LF, take down wash and put braids back in. Or is that too much for you ladies. This is what I do already.... Yall just let me know I will be back.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 19, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Can I join? I braid my hair weekly or biweekly and throw on my LF, take down wah and put braids back in. Or is that too much for you ladies. This is what I do already.... Yall just let me know I will be back.



That will be fine.  So, you will be doing this for the full year?


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea, I only wear my hair out for like 2 weeks and thats when I relax. If I am not under my LF I will be actually wearing braids, but that might not be until like the summer or some it gets cooler.


----------



## Radianthealth (Dec 19, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> You have a braided fall?


 No, it is a regular fall, but it blends in with the braids.  You can tell from the picture I posted.  It is similar to the technique used by braiders that braid the front of the hair and sew a weave in the back.

I aint got time for all that sewing so I just slapped a fall back there.  It works well and makes the hair look nice and full.

I also remove the fall every night and perform scalp massages as needed.

REMINDER:  *Ladies be gentle with and pay attention to your edges, No tight ponytails!!!*


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 19, 2008)

Considering... I'm just wary because I can't do braids myself and I'm wary of braiders & their ridiculous prices & braiding too tightly.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 20, 2008)

So am I in the mix or what?


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2008)

justsimply said:


> Count me in.  I will twisting this weekend.  I plan to do a minimum of 2 months with twist and/or braids in and no more than 2 weeks at a time with them out.  I will take a picture of my hair before I put the braids in.
> 
> Melodies, this is how I did my twist/braids earlier this year, just redoing the whole head a little at time about every 3-4 weeks.  It's great to be able to do your own hair.




Do you have locs? Your pics are lovely.

cj


----------



## Casarela (Dec 20, 2008)

OMG I dont know if I'll be able to stick to it. BUT DAMN IT..IM IN!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2008)

Casarela said:


> OMG I dont know if I'll be able to stick to it. BUT DAMN IT..IM IN!!!




lol.

You change your hair like...what?  Every week?  It's always so pretty in your pictures, though.

I'm excited, but it's already feeling like a long year...and 2009 hasn't even arrived yet!

cj


----------



## newflowers (Dec 20, 2008)

I want to do C&G for at least six months in 2009 - until June - and if I join, I have no problem doing the entire year. I will probably have my hair rebraided every three weeks, with one week off to enjoy the freedom of washing and deep conditioning. 

 My problem right now is finding someone to braid my hair. The student who did it last tine in 07 has graduated and gone to Clark Atlanta. I found a local shop, but the woman charges between $40- 50 for two layer corn rows. A different shop I tried in the past braided my hair so tightly I could not lay my throbbing head down - those braids were out within 24 hours. 

Anyone in the Long Beach,CA area who knows of a good and reasonably priced braider?


----------



## Dlewis26 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in! I have some kinky twist in my hair now, and plan to keep re-doing them every two months until April, then I'm getting braids


----------



## Casarela (Dec 20, 2008)

HOw is it in kinky twists I was thinking of senegalese twists ...however im scared my ends will be exposed much more easier than braids.



Dlewis26 said:


> I'm in! I have some kinky twist in my hair now, and plan to keep re-doing them every two months until April, then I'm getting braids


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 21, 2008)

Casarela said:


> HOw is it in kinky twists I was thinking of senegalese twists ...however im scared my ends will be exposed much more easier than braids.




Hey lady...I have kinky twists too, and it looks a lot more natural in my opinion.  With the co-washes and everything, my hair bends to the twists within a week, and the ends are not exposed.  I keep it well moisturized too.  You don't have to seal the ends either.  I have no split ends after taking them out and taking them out takes only a couple of hours.  

Personally, I like them a lot better than braids or the silkier kinds of twists.

hth...

cj


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Dec 21, 2008)

I am in for the year challenge . I had kinky twist put in last week.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 21, 2008)

newflowers said:


> I want to do C&G for at least six months in 2009 - until June - and if I join, I have no problem doing the entire year. I will probably have my hair rebraided every three weeks, with one week off to enjoy the freedom of washing and deep conditioning.
> 
> My problem right now is finding someone to braid my hair. The student who did it last tine in 07 has graduated and gone to Clark Atlanta. I found a local shop, but the woman charges between $40- 50 for two layer corn rows. A different shop I tried in the past braided my hair so tightly I could not lay my throbbing head down - those braids were out within 24 hours.
> 
> Anyone in the Long Beach,CA area who knows of a good and reasonably priced braider?




Let me know what you decide.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 21, 2008)

okay so i've finished my box braids(finally) sprayed down with stay sof fro alongside my good 'ol friend curl activator....i made my middle right side parts bigger than my left.......oh well, my butt was hurting by the time i got to that side. it's just a small....insignificant section! these puppies will be in a pony anyway.


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 21, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Hey lady...I have kinky twists too, and it looks a lot more natural in my opinion. With the co-washes and everything, my hair bends to the twists within a week, and the ends are not exposed. I keep it well moisturized too. You don't have to seal the ends either. I have no split ends after taking them out and taking them out takes only a couple of hours.
> 
> Personally, I like them a lot better than braids or the silkier kinds of twists.
> 
> ...


 

hey mel...ima have to find someone to put some twists in...i like them as well. shoot i may have to wait until the summer if i get some good growth in...i know my ends show...maybe with length they'll hide.


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 21, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> okay so i've finished my box braids(finally) sprayed down with stay sof fro alongside my good 'ol friend curl activator....i made my middle right side parts bigger than my left.......oh well, my butt was hurting by the time i got to that side. it's just a small....insignificant section! these puppies will be in a pony anyway.



 Beautiful! Well done!!  Um... do you live in Maryland?


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 21, 2008)

naijamerican said:


> Beautiful! Well done!!  Um... do you live in Maryland?


 

thx...no. but i really wish!!!!!


----------



## shae101s (Dec 22, 2008)

alright folks...got my braids in, will be doing this and the LHCF Bootcamp for all of next year.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have to find the time to braid my hair.I was supposed to put some in this weekend but I picked up an extra shift at work and was too tired...I hope that I find time next weekend or else I'll have to pay someone to do them.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 22, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> okay so i've finished my box braids(finally) sprayed down with stay sof fro alongside my good 'ol friend curl activator....i made my middle right side parts bigger than my left.......oh well, my butt was hurting by the time i got to that side. it's just a small....insignificant section! these puppies will be in a pony anyway.




NICE!  Okay, so I need advice.  How do you keep your braids tight at the base?


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 22, 2008)

I wanna join but I have a few questions:

How long are we supposed to keep them in?
Are we just supposed to wear braids/twists all year?
Are we allowed to re-braid/twists?
Are we allowed to take them down to wash, dc etc. and then put them back in?

ETA:  is it bad using the same braids/twists, if we are going to be washing them?


----------



## amwcah (Dec 22, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> I wanna join but I have a few questions:


 
How long are we supposed to keep them in?

C&G method recommends 2 months @ a time

Are we just supposed to wear braids/twists all year?

You can take breaks in between.  C&G suggest 1 month.  I'm going to cornrow and wear a wig over my braids after I take down my box braids.

Are we allowed to re-braid/twists?

Yes, as needed.  C&G suggest rebraiding the edges every two weeks.

Are we allowed to take them down to wash, dc etc. and then put them back in?

I wouldn't recommend this.  C&G recommends to wash you hair while in braids. 

ETA: is it bad using the same braids/twists, if we are going to be washing them?

I don't understand your question.



Refer to this website for more information.
http://www.growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html


----------



## amwcah (Dec 22, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> okay so i've finished my box braids(finally) sprayed down with stay sof fro alongside my good 'ol friend curl activator....i made my middle right side parts bigger than my left.......oh well, my butt was hurting by the time i got to that side. it's just a small....insignificant section! these puppies will be in a pony anyway.


 
You did a good job!


----------



## lady_godiva (Dec 22, 2008)

Do tree braids, flat twists, and cornrows count?erplexed


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 22, 2008)

lady_godiva said:


> Do tree braids, flat twists, and cornrows count?erplexed




Yes!  You can use braids, twists, weaves, or wigs.


----------



## lady_godiva (Dec 22, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> Yes! You can use braids, twists, weaves, or wigs.


 
Okay.  Thanks.  I may do this then because I have been wearing my hair in these styles since August.  I actually have tree braids now so I may as well join in.  Yeah, count me in too.


----------



## justsimply (Dec 22, 2008)

melodies815 said:


> Do you have locs? Your pics are lovely.
> 
> cj


 
Thanks CJ.  No I decided not to loc yet.  I stayed twisted/latched for awhile.  My hair takes about 7 mths to loc.  But I missed playing with my hair and trying different styles, so I took it down.  Maybe in a year or so I'll loc again (I was loced 3+ year in the past)


----------



## DivaD04 (Dec 22, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> NICE! Okay, so I need advice. How do you keep your braids tight at the base?


 
my back isn't too tight it's just right so i try not to worry about keeping it tight.
ok the skinny:
okay so i had done the outer portion of my hair first...rocked a pony w/ unfinished hair in the middle for a couple of days and then yesterday i've poo'd b/c with curl activatior and lint...my hair will knot(loc) up so i poo'd and finshed braiding the middle. i respray with ssf and keep my hair up in a loose pony for the most part. i even sleep in the loose pony so that way i don't rolland tug at my braids...the pony keep them secure at night.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow..I've adopted this since I've been wearing wigs, just didn't know it was called Crown n Glory.  Just trying to keep it simple, as my hair is already in cornrows underneath this wig. I keep my scalp and hair moisturized day and night.  And I guess in between since I sweat in my hair due to me working out 6 days a week.  I get a good growth boost when I do extensive cardio.  This, I've noticed...


----------



## justsimply (Dec 22, 2008)

Did my twist this weekend...starting length pic and twist (pinned up)


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 23, 2008)

It sounds like Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 might be good for braids.
I've got to find something more than braid spray to help with moisture.  I took a braid down last night and my hair was bone dry despite the fact that I've been moisturizing daily.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 23, 2008)

justsimply said:


> Did my twist this weekend...starting length pic and twist (pinned up)




Very pretty!  Go girl!


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 23, 2008)

amwcah said:


> How long are we supposed to keep them in?
> 
> C&G method recommends 2 months @ a time
> 
> ...




Great answer!


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 24, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> hey mel...ima have to find someone to put some twists in...i like them as well. shoot i may have to wait until the summer if i get some good growth in...i know my ends show...maybe with length they'll hide.




Your braids look good to me.  You did great with all that length!

cj


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2008)

I just washed my hair tonight, I will be putting cornrolls in tomorrow and putting my LF back on.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 24, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newflowers*
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'm going to join. I'm between shoulder and collar bone length - but not apl or the longed for bsl, so i really think that since I did so well with C&G when I first started, this will really help me make it over the hump - not to mention I won't have to worry about rubbing on my coat collar. I'm know I'm in So Cal, but it's been darn cold lately. 

The plan: On 2 January (my birthday), I'm going to go to the overpriced salon and get braided. When I return to school, I will find a student or someone to braid my hair for me so I can have it redone every twoish - three weeks. I have a good spray that's a blend of conditioners, oils, and saa that I will use. I ordered the folligen spray and emu oil for air from skinbio today to use for this as well. The last time, this combination worked wonders for my hair. 

I'm definitely in until late summer. After that, we'll see how things are going. The last time, I did C&G for nine months; I was so sick of braids I couldn't stand it, so I stopped. I really need to learn to braid my own hair. 

How often do you want check ins and/or updates?


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 24, 2008)

amwcah said:


> How long are we supposed to keep them in?
> 
> C&G method recommends 2 months @ a time
> 
> ...


 
I was referring to if we do take down the braids/twists to wash our own hair, is it bad to use the same hair (braids/twists) to put back in...

Still wanna know, but if we are supposed to be washing with them in (I already do this before crown and glory method) I guess it doesnt really matter in taking them down adn putting the same braids back in.

Thanks!


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 24, 2008)

newflowers said:


> I'm going to join. I'm between shoulder and collar bone length - but not apl or the longed for bsl, so i really think that since I did so well with C&G when I first started, this will really help me make it over the hump - not to mention I won't have to worry about rubbing on my coat collar. I'm know I'm in So Cal, but it's been darn cold lately.
> 
> The plan: On 2 January (my birthday), I'm going to go to the overpriced salon and get braided. When I return to school, I will find a student or someone to braid my hair for me so I can have it redone every twoish - three weeks. I have a good spray that's a blend of conditioners, oils, and saa that I will use. I ordered the folligen spray and emu oil for air from skinbio today to use for this as well. The last time, this combination worked wonders for my hair.
> 
> ...



To join the challenge you've gotta commit for the year sis.  Your plan looks good.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 24, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> I was referring to if we do take down the braids/twists to wash our own hair, is it bad to use the same hair (braids/twists) to put back in...
> 
> Still wanna know, but if we are supposed to be washing with them in (I already do this before crown and glory method) I guess it doesnt really matter in taking them down adn putting the same braids back in.
> 
> Thanks!




I don't think it matters if you use the same hair to rebraid or not.  I've heard of lots of women doing that with human hair.


----------



## shae101s (Dec 24, 2008)

Okay ladies..update...I wont be able to start the c&g challenge in January after all...So I will re-join whenever it is I get braids...Hopefully sometime in the year..if not I'll be lurking this thread for tips, etc.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 24, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> To join the challenge you've gotta commit for the year sis. Your plan looks good.


 

I guess I'm out then -I know I can commit to 6-9 months, but can't promise beyond that. Thanks and I wish you excellent success.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

You know what, add me to this challenge. I am already wearing braids and doing this method anyway. The only thing though is that I will be taking a month's break around mid-February to mid-March, for personal reasons. I may just put in a few tracks of weave or wear wigs and I'll also be relaxing in February. I will however, put the braids back in around mid-March. I love braids. They really help me retain length. This challenge will compliment my wig and bootcamp challenges.


----------



## babs19 (Dec 24, 2008)

i would like to join this challenge i will have to go out to get some braiding hair sometime after christmas! what are peoples regime in terms of washing there hair in braids and daily moisturising?


----------



## Casarela (Dec 24, 2008)

Just checking in, I got my hair braided yesterday night. Im in for a while now!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

babs19 said:


> i would like to join this challenge i will have to go out to get some braiding hair sometime after christmas! what are peoples regime in terms of washing there hair in braids and daily moisturising?


 
This is the official site where the crown and glory regimen is found - www.growafrohairlong.com. I use the regimen here as well but in addition, I would dilute some poo and bottled/filtered water in a large squeeze bottle with a nozzle, then I would squeeze this over my scalp and hair, scritch/massage a little and run clean filtered shower water over it until all diluted poo is out. 

Another way you can do this if you don't want your braids to get too scraggly, then cover the braids with a stocking cap first and wash as I mentioned above. You can condition like this as well. I like to use WEN cleansing conditioners for my braids. Just a couple of variations on how you can wash and condition your hair. HTH!

ETA: As for moisturizing, see the link above.


----------



## cubanit (Dec 25, 2008)

Count me in. I plaited my hair in box braids already. I was planning on keeping them in for two months at a time until june. I mine as well do it for a year why not. Im going to put my daughter in on this one two.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 25, 2008)

im in. i'll be wearing cornrows under my wigs


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 25, 2008)

good luck ladies. i am not much of a braid wearer so  i  wont be joining this challenge, however i would be lurking to check the progress on you ladies. happy growing


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 25, 2008)

I just cornrow my hair and applied my LF so I go my braids for the new year.


----------



## Dlewis26 (Dec 25, 2008)

Is anyone doing this to transition? My last relaxer was Oct. 7, 2008. I'm planing for the BC in April 2009.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2008)

Dlewis26 said:


> Is anyone doing this to transition? My last relaxer was Oct. 7, 2008. I'm planing for the BC in April 2009.


 
Heck no, as long as I can keep my relaxed hair in good health, I will never transition. I may consider texlaxing, but transitioning - absolutely not!


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 29, 2008)

I just wanted to add that if you are having trouble keeping your braids moisturized, then check out Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1.  It only costs about $5 at Sally's.  My hair was bone dry until I tried it and I took a braid down and it had actually penetrated.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 29, 2008)

Dlewis26 said:


> Is anyone doing this to transition? My last relaxer was Oct. 7, 2008. I'm planing for the BC in April 2009.




I am transitioning again.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 29, 2008)

I won't be dong this - But I wanted to let you all know that Braids were the BEST thing for my transition some years ago.

I loved it...

I braid during the summer... Or when I feel the urge...


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 29, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> To join the challenge you've gotta commit for the year sis. Your plan looks good.


 
Commit for a year?  Good Lord that's a long time!  

I'm already in.  This will challenge me to keep my hands out my darn head!


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 29, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> Commit for a year?  Good Lord that's a long time!
> 
> I'm already in.  This will challenge me to keep my hands out my darn head!




Yep, we all have to suffer together.    Remember you will wear your hair out for at least a month between every redo.  That should help.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 29, 2008)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am so in on this. I will do 2 months in and 2-3 weeks off using wigs. But I am going the entire yr.


 

My plan is similar to this only i'll be weaving it up for 1-2mths @ a time then DC and relax. Then i weave it up again.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 29, 2008)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> My plan is similar to this only i'll be weaving it up for 1-2mths @ a time then DC and relax. Then i weave it up again.




You're going to DC a few times before you relax, right?  I've heard horror stories from not doing so.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Dec 30, 2008)

How is everyone coming along?I put in some kinky twists and I am 80% done..so I'm taking a break and wearing my hair in a bun tomorrow....27 ish...hours to get our heads braided...


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 30, 2008)

cuteazz1 said:


> How is everyone coming along?I put in some kinky twists and I am 80% done..so I'm taking a break and wearing my hair in a bun tomorrow....27 ish...hours to get our heads braided...



I'm doing well.  I am not rinsing daily, too cold.  My braids look a mess and I have only had them for 3 weeks, not sure whether to get them redone or just what.  How are you going to conceal the undone kinkies?


----------



## lollyoo (Dec 30, 2008)

hi, you can count me in. I have been on a personal braids challenge since oct 2008, and  plan to continue till dec 2009.
just loosened my hair and planning to put the next set in next week.
APL IN 09 HERE I COME


----------



## justsimply (Dec 31, 2008)

It's only been a little over a week for me so things are going great.  I did my first conditioner was this past weekend.  I tie it up at night, do a daily spritz or two and keep it moving.


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 31, 2008)

Been in twists since mid December, did my first wash and dc in them last Sunday...lovely 

Week before took them down individually added melted shea butter  to my hair and then re-twisted.  

I'll be washing and dc'ing every week while I'm in twists.  Each week I'll take the twists down individually to moisturize my hair and then retwist again.

I spritz daily with aloe vera, glycerin, water and oil mix.

I apply mega/tek and curls champagne to my scalp every other day.

I'm doing two months in twists and one month out.  The month off, I'll incorporate henna/protein/yogurt treatments before putting them back in.

I'll refresh the twists as needed.

That's the plan for 2009, but so far, I'm good!

Scalp has been tingling like crazy tho!


----------



## Growinpainz (Dec 31, 2008)

count me in! i've had my kinky twist for a month now.


----------



## aewalke (Jan 1, 2009)

add me just got indiviual braids on Tue 12/30 dont have a plan yet but will try to keep at least 8 weeks. have human hair in on my natural hair


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about this.... I'm tired of dealing with my hair and I'm wanting to get a cut or shave my head.


----------



## jennboo (Jan 1, 2009)

Count me in. I wont be following the c and g method though...will just have my hair in  braids for the next year, lol.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 1, 2009)

Just checking in ladies.  I got my kinky twist last Sat. and all is good so far.  I do have a question:  When I take them out do I have to be out a month?  I havent had  a relaxer since Sept. so the NG will kick my butt.  I think I can do 2 weeks using wigs but not an entire month.

Someone help me pls.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 1, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm doing well. I am not rinsing daily, too cold. My braids look a mess and I have only had them for 3 weeks, not sure whether to get them redone or just what. How are you going to conceal the undone kinkies?


 
My braids look a mess as well.  I'm do for my second retouch in a few days.  I was just thinking today how I'm going to keep these braids in until February.  I'm sure I will make it though being that I am in winter wonderland and I pretty much wear hats all the time anyway.  But, I most definitely can't rinse daily either.


----------



## amwcah (Jan 1, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in ladies. I got my kinky twist last Sat. and all is good so far. I do have a question: When I take them out do I have to be out a month? I havent had a relaxer since Sept. so the NG will kick my butt. I think I can do 2 weeks using wigs but not an entire month.
> 
> Someone help me pls.


 
As long as your hair is in a health condition, you can reapply the braids.  Just remember to wash and deep condition as frequent as possible before reapplying your braids.  Also, you can straighten or flat iron your hair if you want during the month (I wouldn't though).

HTH


----------



## babs19 (Jan 1, 2009)

just checking in to say i will have my starting pic up in my fotki later on today!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 1, 2009)

amwcah said:


> As long as your hair is in a health condition, you can reapply the braids. Just remember to wash and deep condition as frequent as possible before reapplying your braids. Also, you can straighten or flat iron your hair if you want during the month (I wouldn't though).
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks for the info.  I am staying away from heat unless I am DCing.  I DC 2x a week with or without braids so I think I may go ahead and do the two weeks out and right back up in my braids.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 1, 2009)

Can I do flat twists, instead?


----------



## Napp (Jan 1, 2009)

I finally decided to bite the bullet and do crown and glory for a year. i plan on retaining my 6" or more this year! I finished my braids yesterday. they are in my siggy. im going to try to live in the braids for the whole year. these parts too me forever!


----------



## justsimply (Jan 1, 2009)

Napp said:


> I finally decided to bite the bullet and do crown and glory for a year. i plan on retaining my 6" or more this year! I finished my braids yesterday. they are in my siggy. im going to try to live in the braids for the whole year. these parts too me forever!


 
Your braids look nice.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2009)

I washed and deep conditioned my braided hair today (diluted of course) and it feels and smells divine.


----------



## Blkrose (Jan 2, 2009)

*Checking In*: Currently in individual braids... have been for almost a month...doing braids on my own...I'm getting better ...right now there a mess but still presentable so I'm going to see if I can at least get away with wearing them another week or two before re-doing my whole head....following Robins Method but have also been alternating with Surge and moisturzing with Castor Oil, Hairvedas CoCasta Shikakai Oil, HE LTR and Hairvedas Whipping Cream...Will be doing first relaxer if the year in March...hopefully


----------



## joib (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it too late to join? I won't be braiding until Monday. I WANT IN!


----------



## amwcah (Jan 3, 2009)

Rebraiding my edges and grown out parts last night and tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Rebraiding my edges and grown out parts last night and tonight.


 
Hmmm, I think this is what my hair needs right now. My braids have been in now for 4 weeks and I have another 4 weeks to go but my edges are looking a little straggly. Also my hair seem to be growing faster than normal, it looks like I got about 3/4" of new growth already.


----------



## ChoZyn (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in for at least the 1st 6 months....I decided that it's easier to deal with the challenges in phases....I just got braids put in yesterday....Micros...but she was gentle on my hair and my edges so nothing seems to be pulling to much....I will be in these braids for at least 2 months and from there I will go to cornrows or a sew in.....i want to see how much moisture and growth myhair retains doing this time and from there I will decide whether or not I continue.....


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

ChoZyn said:


> Count me in for at least the 1st 6 months....I decided that it's easier to deal with the challenges in phases....I just got braids put in yesterday....Micros...but she was gentle on my hair and my edges so nothing seems to be pulling to much....I will be in these braids for at least 2 months and from there I will go to cornrows or a sew in.....i want to see how much moisture and growth myhair retains doing this time and from there I will decide whether or not I continue.....



Sorry girl, the challenge is closed.  And, you have to commit for the year.  Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

amwcah said:


> Rebraiding my edges and grown out parts last night and tonight.



How'd it go?  I took out the ones by my ears and could barely get the braid out.    I may redo more often.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

joib said:


> Is it too late to join? I won't be braiding until Monday. I WANT IN!



Yep, too late to join sis.  Feel free to lurk tho'.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> *Checking In*: Currently in individual braids... have been for almost a month...doing braids on my own...I'm getting better ...right now there a mess but still presentable so I'm going to see if I can at least get away with wearing them another week or two before re-doing my whole head....following Robins Method but have also been alternating with Surge and moisturzing with Castor Oil, Hairvedas CoCasta Shikakai Oil, HE LTR and Hairvedas Whipping Cream...Will be doing first relaxer if the year in March...hopefully




Good job!  I've got 3 weeks in.  Share your braiding method please.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

CI: I rebraided my hair today the 1st for the new year. I have one going horizontal at the nape and the others going straight back....will leave in for a week. I also sprayed on my braid spray and infusium23.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been in braids for 1 week now and will keep it in for 2 months at a time.  I will try to see how long I can go before the 1st wash - this always causes too much frizz, the roots get too loose and I have to rebraid again too soon.  I would love to wash only once every 2 weeks, we'll ses.  

Daily routine is to spray braid moisturizers on braids, and tie it down with a scarf as often as possible.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 4, 2009)

I just finished braiding my hair today (did them myself)!!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice!  JG, what method did you use?


----------



## Napp (Jan 4, 2009)

ladies help! my mom is starting to complain about my braids not being presentable. its only been a few days and they are a bit fuzzy.i have a big event this coming saturday but i dont want to redo them yet any tips?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 4, 2009)

Napp said:


> ladies help! my mom is starting to complain about my braids not being presentable. its only been a few days and they are a bit fuzzy.i have a big event this coming saturday but i dont want to redo them yet any tips?



Wash them, oil the roots, and tie it down with a scarf.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2009)

Feeling good just sprayed my scalp and hair with Surge, Infusium 23, and braid spray...


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Braiding instructions:  http://www.authorsden.com/categories/article_top.asp?catid=16&id=23199


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 5, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Nice! JG, what method did you use?


 
I used the 3 strand method the African braiders use


----------



## Blkrose (Jan 5, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Good job! I've got 3 weeks in. Share your braiding method please.


 
Thank you...Nothing special with my braiding method...just followed the tutorial that Robin has on her site....for me her method is much easier and faster then how I was doing braids initially...with her method none of the braids fall out....wish I would have taken pictures...maybe I will the next time...they dont look professionally done but I'm not really worried about that my focus is to see my hair growth potential so as long as their presentable I'm good .....I dont however wear the braids down, Ive been braiding them into a french braid and tucking the end under or I wear them as a messy bun....so far so good they look really natural...getting to look too natural so I'm going to have to redo my whole head soon


----------



## Naturelle (Jan 5, 2009)

Why would one rinse daily in braids/twists?  To reduce build-up?


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 5, 2009)

Oops...Do I still qualify if I'm not actually doing my own braids? I can't braid to save my life - I get them done every 5 weeks...


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 5, 2009)

ToyToy said:


> Oops...Do I still qualify if I'm not actually doing my own braids? I can't braid to save my life - I get them done every 5 weeks...




Yes, of course.  I can only fix braids, I can't do my whole head.  but, it is going to get expensive unless you learn.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 5, 2009)

Naturelle said:


> Why would one rinse daily in braids/twists?  To reduce build-up?



No idea, I think it is mainly for moisture.


----------



## mamauv2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm in my third week and things are going well.  The braid spray/infusium mix has been keeping my hair wonderfully moisturized.  I lost a few braids in the nape  but I couldn't stop touching it cuz it was SO soft!  I'm still using my MT/MN on my scalp too. So far so good.


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 5, 2009)

ToyToy said:


> Oops...Do I still qualify if I'm not actually doing my own braids? I can't braid to save my life - I get them done every 5 weeks...





sunshinelady said:


> Yes, of course.  I can only fix braids, I can't do my whole head.  but, it is going to get expensive unless you learn.



I know . I started doing this last Feb, but my braider doesn't charge much, and I always use Kanekalon, so I don't spend much money on extensions either. I just don't have the patience to braid my own hair, even though I wish I could. May try it this year, though .


----------



## joib (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to join!!!


----------



## Casarela (Jan 6, 2009)

TRUSTTTTTTTT MEEEEE feeling defeated by not being able to do my extensions is not so pleasant and worth my damn time!!!! Especially that I cant braid with extensions!!

 I use to pay 40$ bucks for my braids and it was worth it the only part that I hated about it, is that the braider was not serious I always had to run after her and a bunch of them were like that too  even if I would pay double.

 So I chipped in an extra 20 buck to that forty and now I have this teenager that does my braids at any freaking time id like AND she will call me every 6 weeks to make sure I get them redone AND the girl has skills and braids fasts too! 

 To leave my hair alone AND to have my mind at peace while my hair is not necessarly at the stage id like and growing out of it = PRICELESS!




ToyToy said:


> I know . I started doing this last Feb, but my braider doesn't charge much, and I always use Kanekalon, so I don't spend much money on extensions either. I just don't have the patience to braid my own hair, even though I wish I could. May try it this year, though .


----------



## justsimply (Jan 6, 2009)

Into week 3.  I've started to take down and redo.  I started at the back...it's just perference.  I'll redo each and every braid over the course of about a week.  Besides making them look neat, I like to run my fingers through to make sure they are not getting matted.  After I finish all the braids, I'll wait two weeks and start the "redo" again.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have my 1st set of cornrows in for the new year. I had them put in December 31, 2008
Will update fotki this week


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 7, 2009)

mamauv2 said:


> I'm in my third week and things are going well.  The braid spray/infusium mix has been keeping my hair wonderfully moisturized.  I lost a few braids in the nape  but I couldn't stop touching it cuz it was SO soft!  I'm still using my MT/MN on my scalp too. So far so good.




Hey there.  Introduction:  My name is Christi.  Hopefully, your New Year is off to a great start!    I noticed that you are  using MT/MN on your scalp.  I started with MN this weekend and have used it twice thus far on my scalp.  I redid my twists Dec. 28-30th (the slowpoke version...lol) and figured some growth aids would not hurt...

...but guuurrrllll that MN has me itching like I have fleas.   I have washed my hair twice and am about to do it again.  I've heard that MN can make you have itchies on your scalp.  Do you know any way to combat that?  My NG is super soft like yours, though...

Blessings,
cj


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 7, 2009)

Casarela said:


> TRUSTTTTTTTT MEEEEE feeling defeated by not being able to do my extensions is not so pleasant and worth my damn time!!!! Especially that I cant braid with extensions!!
> 
> I use to pay 40$ bucks for my braids and it was worth it the only part that I hated about it, is that the braider was not serious I always had to run after her and a bunch of them were like that too  even if I would pay double.
> 
> ...




I wish I had someone I could rely on like that.  I take the ENTIRE weekend to redo/refresh my twists or braids.  It's relaxing in some ways but irritating in most others...

...you're so lucky...

cj


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had my braids in now for approximately 4 weeks and it appear as though I have about 3/4" of new hair growth and I must admit, to me, these braids are lookin' tired right about now, prolly cuz I'm tempted to take them down. My sis said they still look fine but I am defiantly disagreeing with her.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 7, 2009)

She has the CG for wigs too right?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Hey there. Introduction: My name is Christi. Hopefully, your New Year is off to a great start!  I noticed that you are using MT/MN on your scalp. I started with MN this weekend and have used it twice thus far on my scalp. I redid my twists Dec. 28-30th (the slowpoke version...lol) and figured some growth aids would not hurt...
> 
> ...but guuurrrllll that MN has me itching like I have fleas.  I have washed my hair twice and am about to do it again. I've heard that MN can make you have itchies on your scalp. Do you know any way to combat that? My NG is super soft like yours, though...
> 
> ...


 
Actually my MN mixture cures my itchies and stops dandruff dead in it's tracks. I love it. Maybe it's the addition of the essential oils I have in it that helps it to stop the itchies, either way, my mix is perfect for me. The recipe is in my fotki.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> She has the CG for wigs too right?


 
I know she does for weaves, but I can't remember if she has one for wigs. I'll check because that's what I'll be doing when I take these braids down at the end of the month.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 7, 2009)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Wow..I've adopted this since I've been wearing wigs, just didn't know it was called Crown n Glory.  Just trying to keep it simple, as my hair is already in cornrows underneath this wig. I keep my scalp and hair moisturized day and night.  And I guess in between since I sweat in my hair due to me working out 6 days a week.  I get a good growth boost when I do extensive cardio.  This, I've noticed...


Me too, I'm doing cardio every morning, it really gives me a growth boost!

So can wig wearers join this challenge?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 7, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Me too, I'm doing cardio every morning, it really gives me a growth boost!
> 
> So can wig wearers join this challenge?



Yes, the challengers can choose to wear wigs.  I will be wearing a wig or a phony pony during my off months.  Check the OP.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 7, 2009)

Oooh, then count me in. I'll be C&Ging until I grow into a pony tail !!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 7, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oooh, then count me in. I'll be C&Ging until I grow into a pony tail !!



The challenge closed on Jan. 1st.  Feel free to lurk tho'.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

I just came off the C&G site and decided that I will be learning how to put in those two ponytails with extensions in my hair after I take my braids down for sure. I'll ask my niece to teach me how to do them. I may be rockin' this style for a while too. The wigs is a definite C&G style I will be doing as well. WOW!!! I like this challenge because I get to wear my wigs, braids, extension ponytails and still be in sync with all the other challenges I'm in, wayyy cool!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oooh, then count me in. I'll be C&Ging until I grow into a pony tail !!


 
Yeah, me too, AJJ.


----------



## nubinikki (Jan 8, 2009)

I put in kinky two-strand back in mid december. i decided then that i would keep my hair in twist extensions for a minimum of six months. So yeah...I'm down and happy to be in such good company.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 8, 2009)

i had to take down my braids...i have some good growth but my braids were looking so tired. plus i need to look freshly braided for my hubby who'll be arriving shortly. i'm going to rebraid next friday which will stay up for a month since i'll have to show progress feb.15 for my other challenge.


----------



## Anashja (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh no closed  ... I guess I"m an unofficial C&G lurking-challenger  Woo hoo...unofficial sound so... mysterious!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 9, 2009)

Anashja said:


> Oh no closed  ... I guess I"m an unofficial C&G lurking-challenger  Woo hoo...unofficial sound so... mysterious!



LOL.  Yeah, I closed it because of the dates. People committed to following the regimen for a solid year.  Jan 1, 09 to Jan. 1, 10.  Feel free to contribute to the thread.  _Allegedly, an official challenger may receive a prize after the reveals are done.  _


----------



## lizjen04 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm a lurker. I just got braids and will be trying it for a year. Can you deep condition while in braids? I'm not clear about that...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

lizjen04 said:


> Hi, I'm a lurker. I just got braids and will be trying it for a year. Can you deep condition while in braids? I'm not clear about that...


 
Many women don't but I do with diluted conditioner and warm distilled water from a shaker jug. I just pour the mixture over my hair, massage and leave on for a 30-45 minutes with a plastic cap on, with and without heat sometimes, wash out and air-dry. You can check a Den1's fotki at www.public.fotki.com/Godsno1girl or you can check out www.growafrohairlong.com for additional help. Good luck.

ETA: By the way, you are no longer a lurker, lol. You are an official poster now.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 11, 2009)

lizjen04 said:


> Hi, I'm a lurker. I just got braids and will be trying it for a year. Can you deep condition while in braids? I'm not clear about that...




Hi!  Yes, you should deep condition your braids weekly.  Some dilute it with water and some don't.  Robin recommends using Lekair cholesterol plus.  I find that I do not need to dilute it.  

Lurk on!  Good luck!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, I finally have learned how to braid without my extensions slipping!  WOOOHOO!  I am so pleased.  If you are having trouble, check the OP and check out the braiding video.  I am slowly fixing my braids, but it takes me about 5-10 minutes per braids.  I do need some help finishing my braids because these little knots are just not holding.

I have also found a couple of places where the braider cut my actual hair when she was cleaning the strays.  I lost about 4 inches in one place.  

I only got about .25 inches of growth last month, which is normal for me, but I would really like to get at least .50 inches.


----------



## stardust1222 (Jan 11, 2009)

Please can  I join you challenge if it's not to late?


----------



## cuteazz1 (Jan 11, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I'm doing well. I am not rinsing daily, too cold. My braids look a mess and I have only had them for 3 weeks, not sure whether to get them redone or just what. How are you going to conceal the undone kinkies?


 

Sorry..I just saw this question..I usually braid the perimiters first so that I can just wear a bun if I don't finish before I go back to work.

My braids are looking fuzzy too and its only been 9 ish days.Do you sleep with something covering your head?


----------



## Casarela (Jan 11, 2009)

I understand you but at least you can braid you dont have to depend on anyone. It took me some time to find thhis teenager but before trust me getting my former braider to do my hair was hell. It was really overwhelming because she would never respect her own appointments.





melodies815 said:


> I wish I had someone I could rely on like that.  I take the ENTIRE weekend to redo/refresh my twists or braids.  It's relaxing in some ways but irritating in most others...
> 
> ...you're so lucky...
> 
> cj


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 11, 2009)

stardust1222 said:


> Please can  I join you challenge if it's not to late?



It is too late to join the official challenge, but feel free to lurk and contribute to the thread.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 11, 2009)

cuteazz1 said:


> Sorry..I just saw this question..I usually braid the perimiters first so that I can just wear a bun if I don't finish before I go back to work.
> 
> My braids are looking fuzzy too and its only been 9 ish days.Do you sleep with something covering your head?




I wear a satin cap, but I have been waking up with it across the bed.  A lot of people actually tie down with a scarf to avoid frizzies.


----------



## justsimply (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, on to week 4.  I usually co-wash, but used shampoo today...scalp feels soooo clean.  I think I should stop being lazy and look into using baking soda to clarify (that's all I use shampoo for).  Everything's going good so far, getting spoiled actually.  This is almost as easy as two strand twist and they last longer .

Well time to read and go to bed...have a great week everyone.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just took my braids out this morning, DC at the moment. Will be rebraiding in the morning...


----------



## SweetlyBlessed (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh I wish that I had saw this!  I will be officially lurking.  I let too many events dictate hwo my hair was last year.  I've been on Robin's C&G for over 2 years now unsuccessfully .  I've had progress but NOT where I should be at all.  I will be finishing putting in my braids by Wednesday night.  I will be wearing them for 2 months and then bun for 1 month.  I will do a touch up just in time for my birthday (doing a length check).  I will enjoy it being out for 2 weeks and then back to braids for 2 months.  Then I'll continue alternating btwn 2 months braids and 1 month bun for the entire year.

I am soooooo determined this year!!! 

Happy Hair Growing Ladies!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 12, 2009)

SweetlyBlessed said:


> Oh I wish that I had saw this!  I will be officially lurking.  I let too many events dictate hwo my hair was last year.  I've been on Robin's C&G for over 2 years now unsuccessfully .  I've had progress but NOT where I should be at all.  I will be finishing putting in my braids by Wednesday night.  I will be wearing them for 2 months and then bun for 1 month.  I will do a touch up just in time for my birthday (doing a length check).  I will enjoy it being out for 2 weeks and then back to braids for 2 months.  Then I'll continue alternating btwn 2 months braids and 1 month bun for the entire year.
> 
> I am soooooo determined this year!!!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing Ladies!




Good luck!  You can do it!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2009)

I just took my braids down. I will wash, DC and have a sew-in installed on Thursday for about 3 weeks, remove, DC, relax a week later, color rinse, DC, re-install my sew-in for 5 weeks.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 13, 2009)

tommorow i'll go and buy my hair and on friday, i'll be getting my hair rebraided.

eta: aggie, u got some growth girl...i'm loving ur hair chica!


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 13, 2009)

What do you all think about rebraiding with a deep conditioner on your hair and then rinsing the braids a few days later?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ummm will it make the braid slip?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ummm will it make the braid slip?



I've finally learned how to braid with three strands, so I don't think so.  I wet my hair with infusium and then seal with Hairveda Healthy hair butter right now anyway, so it couldn't be too much more slippy.


----------



## Naturelle (Jan 13, 2009)

Do y'all know how challenging it's been to keep in twists for two months...can't wait til the end of the month for Feb...that's my break time


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I've finally learned how to braid with three strands, so I don't think so. I wet my hair with infusium and then seal with Hairveda Healthy hair butter right now anyway, so it couldn't be too much more slippy.


How was you braiding at first?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How was you braiding at first?



I was using Robin's method which led to a lot of slippage because I could never get them tight enough.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

Naturelle said:


> Do y'all know how challenging it's been to keep in twists for two months...can't wait til the end of the month for Feb...that's my break time


 
I know exactly how you feel...I just took down my extension braids just after 5 weeks. I could make it another 3 weeks, no matter how hard I tried. My hair is so happy right now but I will be getting a sew in on Thursday, but until then I will be wearing one of my wigs.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 13, 2009)

Have been redoing my braids one by one.  I found out something disturbing.  My damage is worse than I thought.  I have pieces that are APL right next to pieces that are 2 inches long.  I had no idea because I never get my hair straightened.  

That said, I am loving having my hair in braids.  But, my scalp thanks me every time I take one down to redo.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohh SHUCKS, I can't believe I missed the sign up date for this one, I was too busy studying for winter exams. All well, I have been in braids since november and have planned to stick through it till the end of 09. I just lurk on this thread since it's the only challenge for braids and 09 and may add my input here and there....


----------



## adi687 (Jan 13, 2009)

I plan on getting my braids done by the end of this month. I'll be following the same regimen as you all even if I'm late for the challenge


----------



## lizjen04 (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it ok to use MegaTek while in braids? Do y'all think spraying the Infusium 23 every other day while using MT will lead to protein overload?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 14, 2009)

lizjen04 said:


> Is it ok to use MegaTek while in braids? Do y'all think spraying the Infusium 23 every other day while using MT will lead to protein overload?




I would use one or the other personally, but I am not sure if both would have negative effects.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

lizjen04 said:


> Is it ok to use MegaTek while in braids? Do y'all think spraying the Infusium 23 every other day while using MT will lead to protein overload?


I really think using both would result in protein overload. When I had my braids in for the last 5 and a half weeks, I only used the infusium 23 and I gave my MT a break. Now that the braids are down, I'm back to using my beloved MT, oh how I missed using it.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 14, 2009)

lizjen04 said:


> Is it ok to use MegaTek while in braids? Do y'all think spraying the Infusium 23 every other day while using MT will lead to protein overload?




Hey there.  Sorry I missed this one and sorry to anyone who has already answered.  I hope I am not repeating anything.  

I use MegaTek while in twists and braids.  I put it on my scalp directly with an applicator bottle.  I put it on pretty thickly all over my scalp and then massage a little bit.  I take garlic (1 pill per day) for about 5-7 days after I use Mega Tek (maybe you should do it more, but I always forget to keep up with a very strict regimen after a couple of weeks) EVERY TIME! to make sure I don't have crazy shedding.

Between MT (Mega Tek), I moisturize like crazy.  I co-wash maybe two days later.  When shampooing, I use a moisturizing shampoo, and I use shea butter on my scalp.  I only do MT 1-2 times per week on my scalp while in braids...and I put it on HEAVY!

I got 1 full inch per month with this regimen - 2 full inches from October to December 2008.

I hope this helps.  I need to go back and read if anyone does anything differently and gets good growth.  I am looking to get 6 inches by June 2009.


----------



## lizjen04 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks y'all so much for the feedback.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I am starting to hate braids....11 more months to go..

My next step will be to get them done at the shop and that way I won't be so quick to take them down.I am currently in kinky twists and I guess that I am just bored with them..I hope that everyone is doing well.

What kind of shampoo is everyone using?When I water down my regular(JASON)shampoo it is not very effective.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2009)

cuteazz1 said:


> I am starting to hate braids....11 more months to go..
> 
> My next step will be to get them done at the shop and that way I won't be so quick to take them down.I am currently in kinky twists and I guess that I am just bored with them..I hope that everyone is doing well.
> 
> What kind of shampoo is everyone using?When I water down my regular(JASON)shampoo it is not very effective.


 CON green or Aphogee


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be rebraiding my hair in the morning and applying my LF again....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

cuteazz1 said:


> I am starting to hate braids....11 more months to go..
> 
> My next step will be to get them done at the shop and that way I won't be so quick to take them down.I am currently in kinky twists and I guess that I am just bored with them..I hope that everyone is doing well.
> 
> What kind of shampoo is everyone using?When I water down my regular(JASON)shampoo it is not very effective.


 
I have been using diluted WEN and Hair One cleansing conditioners to wash and condition my braids. Diluted CON green or red label is gentle enough for washing braids as well.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Next week will make a month that I had those braids in and im already fed up , they look like s*** all fuzzy and im not liking the fact that some ends are exposed out of the braid. Im thinking of taking them down and get off this challenge. Im trying to hang in there because I had good results in the past but damn I just want to wear my hair a.s.a.p.

 Ima hang in there and when I get my break once I take them down I will explore setting my hair and see if its something I could do on a weekly basis. That will determine if my I will continu this challenge or not.  sowwie


----------



## cuteazz1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Casarela said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Next week will make a month that I had those braids in and im already fed up , they look like s*** all fuzzy and im not liking the fact that some ends are exposed out of the braid. Im thinking of taking them down and get off this challenge. Im trying to hang in there because I had good results in the past but damn I just want to wear my hair a.s.a.p.
> 
> Ima hang in there and when I get my break once I take them down I will explore setting my hair and see if its something I could do on a weekly basis. That will determine if my I will continu this challenge or not.  sowwie


 

Don't give up Ma.I understand how you feel cuzz I am in the same boat.I am pretty sure that I'll go to the shop once I take these braids out and then they might last longer...Did you do your own braids?


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 17, 2009)

Casarela said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Next week will make a month that I had those braids in and im already fed up , they look like s*** all fuzzy and im not liking the fact that some ends are exposed out of the braid. Im thinking of taking them down and get off this challenge. Im trying to hang in there because I had good results in the past but damn I just want to wear my hair a.s.a.p.
> 
> Ima hang in there and when I get my break once I take them down I will explore setting my hair and see if its something I could do on a weekly basis. That will determine if my I will continu this challenge or not.  sowwie



I feel you.  It might help to do a vision board.  Take a picture and draw in how long you want your hair to be.  I redo a few of my braids every day.  That helps.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 18, 2009)

I got them done by this teen she always does my braids the girl has skills Its just that when I reach the one month mark with braids it shows!!! and need to get them off because the new growth makes me look busted and the frizz uggh. Its a sacrifice I guess. I will hang in there ! I cant wait to get that one month break from braids!!! 



cuteazz1 said:


> Don't give up Ma.I understand how you feel cuzz I am in the same boat.I am pretty sure that I'll go to the shop once I take these braids out and then they might last longer...Did you do your own braids?


----------



## spritex (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been neglecting my rows for a few weeks since I had my baby! Time to get serious again, I cannot afford to lose all the progress I made.


----------



## Dlewis26 (Jan 18, 2009)

update:
hello ladies, I took my kinky twist out(12/05-1/17), and I'm currently putting micro's in my hair(big mistake). I only have about 25% of my hair braided and I'm already tired of braiding :-(


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 19, 2009)

i went to get my hair braided saturday....huh, let me explain!
long story so i need to vent a bit

i called a "paticular person" about 1 1/2-2 weeks in advance if i can get my hair braided by her. i did not want micros but small singles yes. she say's yes and tell me she'll do them on the 17th and will only charge me 40 bucks since it's my first time getting them done by her. i was like cool, but i thought if she do me right I'll pay well over 40 bucks.
so i get a phone call from "ol girl" (i shall not disclose her{family}) telling me she can do it on saturday rather than friday like we had agreed upon...that's cool with me, i have no plans. i get there..... and all day long, her phones rang, her man is getting into it w/ a chic who want to call some "guys" over on him, she smookes blacks, of course my butt was stinging from sitting so we had to change my seating arrangement, -me, hungry(lol), when grabbing hair to braid, she had other strands pulled in the braids so when she pull your braids up in a pony, they were hurting like hell. and to add insult to ingury, she says, i would usually charge you more, i had 2 heads today and couldn't do it because i was doing you head. so by the evening time i was like i can start help braiding so we can hurry up and finish. by 650pm, someone (a guy) walks in and says are we still "going out", she was like yeah, i'm still "going"! i'm like all hell!  i was like if you finish that row, i can take off and finish the rest....it was only a section in the front. she tells ol' boy, see look, here i come, when i finish this braid. i gave her 50 and packed my hair and stuff and took off. i was upset. but kept my cool...i don't need to go into labor of craziness. 

i get to the house and goes to sleep but when i woke up in the middle of the night, i started to take down braids that were tugging my hair. rebraided a handfull of braids and started on my front section and the hair that was left on my left side. i did not know she had a row of hair pinned up on my left side not to mention she left the row she was working on to get dressed and go out. i'm like dogg i couldn't even get that finished. 

i've wanted to take my hair down and go to some africans's shop and let them do it....right!!! i'm the type eho don't mind spending 100-200 bucks on braids if they are done right. i know i can braid myself but i really wanted someone else to do it for me. 

eta: although her braiding skillz kinda suck, me and her are cool, i will never go back to her nor refer her to no one


----------



## Casarela (Jan 19, 2009)

on the 23rd it will make a month that I had freakin braids in cant wait for my 1 month break but im pretty sure after 3 weeks ill be like aww helllz naw let me get some braids. You know the type of person that like changes very frequently until im satisfied ....thats me. I remember back then when I grew my hair to my hair goal, once it was reached what was I doing 24/7 ???......loose buns. My mother thinks im crazy but oh well!



melodies815 said:


> lol.
> 
> You change your hair like...what?  Every week?  It's always so pretty in your pictures, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 19, 2009)

Hang in there everyone!  DivaD, sorry girl, that sounds so bad.


----------



## justsimply (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I'm in to week 5 of kinky twists.  My original plan was to go 8 wks and then a couple of weeks in two strand twists, repeat.  But this has been soooo convenient.  I think because I can take one twist down at a time, check for health/moisture, and retwist, I may just go 10-12 weeks before taking them completly down.  I've gone as long as 4 months before so I think it will be okay.   It's the whole after-shampoo ease that is selling me on this.  Don't get me wrong, I miss my hair but I don't even have to do rollersets but every other shampoo.  I know this will be harder in the summer, but for now it works, so I think I'll just take advantage of it.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 21, 2009)

Another good thread for you guys:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=329631


----------



## ToyToy (Jan 21, 2009)

Once I take these braids out, I'll start twisting my own hair for the rest of the year. Can't be asked to spend that amount of money anymore every 5 weeks . This way I'll save a lot of money. You were right, sunshinelady - it is becoming too expensive for my liking.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm in my version of "BeautyWitch" braids, my own hair braided. I took my last set of cornrows out because it was the second set since December but I TOLD my beautician I couldnt do the Kankeleon/synthetic hair because it was breaking my scalp out and drying my hair put..She insist that I keep my hair moisturized more, the 2nd set started doing the same thing in a matter of two days my scalp was flaking and I was getting sores, so I kept them in for a little over a week and out they came...My twigs will do !!!!


----------



## ttlayli (Jan 21, 2009)

I know i'm not in the challenge, but is it okay if i ask a question?? 

I'm getting twists soon and I'm wondering how i can still take care of my hair, as far as protein treatments??

Would I just wait to DC and give myself treatments every 8 wks??


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 21, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I will be rebraiding my hair in the morning and applying my LF again....


I lied I will be def doing this the upcoming weekend.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 21, 2009)

ttlayli said:


> I know i'm not in the challenge, but is it okay if i ask a question??
> 
> I'm getting twists soon and I'm wondering how i can still take care of my hair, as far as protein treatments??
> 
> Would I just wait to DC and give myself treatments every 8 wks??



I would not do a protein treatment per se while in braids. Tangle city.  You could do a light protein like an ORS pack, but not Apoghee.  Infusium has protein.


----------



## dany06 (Jan 21, 2009)

I was a little too late to officially join but Im still following this challenge. Braids/protective styling is my hair's savior. If I dont put my hair out of my reach, I get antsy and want to do stuff to it. I get so much growth and retain so much length. Beside LHCF, the crown and glory method has helped me grow my hair longer time after time. I planing to do it for the entire year.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 21, 2009)

just checking in 2 days left for them braids to be out !!la laa lee la laaa laaaahh... im so anxiouuuuuuuus , Cant wait to give my hair a good DC!!


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 22, 2009)

Casarela said:


> just checking in 2 days left for them braids to be out !!la laa lee la laaa laaaahh... im so anxiouuuuuuuus , Cant wait to give my hair a good DC!!




*Casarela*, I am so so so sooo sooooo with you right now.  I have had twists in since October 4th with only a 4 day break in December.  I am physically ITCHING right now to take them out...but I need a good way to style my hair that won't scare my poor husband.  My chest hurts...I want them out so badly!!!

I tell you...being American in Britain in the heart of limescale country is the WORST!!!  I love this country and being here has been a blessing in so many ways for me and for my family...but my hair HATES the hard water.  This water is not just hard...it's spiky.  Crunchy.  Doggone near solid. I need some soft, sweet, NC polluted water. lol  

I say all this in the matchless name of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Saviour, who would not want me to complain...

Ohhh...hep me Lawd!!!!!  I'm taking these twists out this weekend so I can find my hair again...and when I put them back in (within Challenge guidelines) I will do them thicker and rubber band the ends like Robin does.  My edges are bumpy and tired.  I'm excited about going the whole year, but I really did not give myself enough time to get my hair and scalp ready for the Challenge.  I just did not want to miss the start date.  I will NOT give up, though!!!

*Aggie*...thanks for the advice you've given.  You've given me hair ideas to make this challenge more palatable for me.

Sorry for venting, everyone.  Thanks for bearing with me...



Pray my scrnefff in da Lawd.  (I know I'm not the only one with a grandmother or Great Auntie who used to say this..)

cj


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> *Casarela*, I am so so so sooo sooooo with you right now. I have had twists in since October 4th with only a 4 day break in December. I am physically ITCHING right now to take them out...but I need a good way to style my hair that won't scare my poor husband. My chest hurts...I want them out so badly!!!
> 
> I tell you...being American in Britain in the heart of limescale country is the WORST!!! I love this country and being here has been a blessing in so many ways for me and for my family...but my hair HATES the hard water. This water is not just hard...it's spiky. Crunchy. Doggone near solid. I need some soft, sweet, NC polluted water. lol
> 
> ...


 
You're welcomed melodies815
~HUGS~.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 22, 2009)

lawyer2be371 said:


> I'm in my version of "BeautyWitch" braids, my own hair braided. I took my last set of cornrows out because it was the second set since December but I TOLD my beautician I couldnt do the Kankeleon/synthetic hair because it was breaking my scalp out and drying my hair put..She insist that I keep my hair moisturized more, the 2nd set started doing the same thing in a matter of two days my scalp was flaking and I was getting sores, so I kept them in for a little over a week and out they came...My twigs will do !!!!


 

what is beauty witch braids?


----------



## Naturelle (Jan 22, 2009)

Took out the twists last sunday (did I post this already lol) giving it a few weeks (probably two) will put them back it...

My man (who hates weave/extension) looked at me the other night "are those extensions" "yes" i replied, "you look good in them" he said lol...for whatever reason he likes me in braids or twists but when I try to tease him about getting a weave he has a fit lol...he just loves long hair

And for ladies who are using megtek (even if you dont) I made the mistake of doing a protein (not light) treatment after taking out my twists...I detangled and followed up witha  moisturizing conditioner but my hair to the toouch is not cute...You probably dont need a protein treatment at all after taking the twists/braids out but should you want to I advised to doa very light one or wait a week or two before doing it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Back in my cornrolls under my LF.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 25, 2009)

Naturelle said:


> Took out the twists last sunday (did I post this already lol) giving it a few weeks (probably two) will put them back it...
> 
> My man (who hates weave/extension) looked at me the other night "are those extensions" "yes" i replied, "you look good in them" he said lol...for whatever reason he likes me in braids or twists but when I try to tease him about getting a weave he has a fit lol...he just loves long hair
> 
> And for ladies who are using megtek (even if you dont) I made the mistake of doing a protein (not light) treatment after taking out my twists...I detangled and followed up witha  moisturizing conditioner but my hair to the toouch is not cute...You probably dont need a protein treatment at all after taking the twists/braids out but should you want to I advised to doa very light one or wait a week or two before doing it.



Glad your man likes your hair


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel like I will never be done with re-doing my braids.


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,
currently on my 1 month break, should be over by now but I am waiting on my hair extension to arrive post. Hopefully it should be here before the end of the month.
happy hair growing everyone


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have decided to post this message here. Anyone one used any of this hair freetress noble curl or outre batik deep wave. Will be purchasing both hair by the end of the week but will like feed back on the hair.
Thanks


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^I really love the 2nd pic, is it human hair?


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 27, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Hang in there everyone!  DivaD, sorry girl, that sounds so bad.




I think if I were not in a challenge, it would not feel like a little bit of pressure.  Funny how the mind works, huh?

I'm hanging in there....hope everyone else is doing well too!!!

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 27, 2009)

lollyoo said:


> I have decided to post this message here. Anyone one used any of this hair freetress noble curl or outre batik deep wave. Will be purchasing both hair by the end of the week but will like feed back on the hair.
> Thanks



I like the second pic better as well...what is that?  When I take y hair down for it's rest, I am going to order fresh hair...but I have to do it online.  I'm interested to hear any responses with you..

cj


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2009)

posting to subscribe. Once I have reached my three month stretch mark, I am going to get braid extensions and wear them for 2-3 months to help extend my relaxer stretch. This thread will definitely come in handy. Thanks ladies.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey everybody just checking in!
Going strong in my micro of my own hair, will post pics soon


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 29, 2009)

Just sending some loving support to everyone.  My hair is definitely growing.  I feel like I am constantly re-doing braids.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 29, 2009)

Taking out my braids tomorrow after 4 weeks. I'm not a braid person, I can only take them in small doses. And I do them myself so I don't mind.

My plan is to take out and rock my own hair for a month and put them back in. So it'll be like one month on and one month off.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mamauv2 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm still holding on.  I have cornrows in now (which I'll keep in for two weeks, take at least a week break, baby my hair and put them back in.).  I quit MT because my hair has gotten SO thick so I'm not using any growth aids at all.  I'm KISS by using the braid spray and infusium.  So far so good.


----------



## Casarela (Jan 29, 2009)

ORS has a shampoo to remove calcium deposit from hard water and its not expensive you should look into this. Im BREATHING NOW im off braids will be back in few weeks. Hang in there. I will be back because now that Ive tested my hooded dryer ad pampered my hair with good DCs im ready to go back in braids. I think Ill be getting regular kanekalon braids next time not the wavy ones I always get and will get them braided from roots to the tip of the fake hair.

As for the style, do twists with your own hair or try setting your hair in flexi rods. 

Hang in there!




melodies815 said:


> *Casarela*, I am so so so sooo sooooo with you right now.  I have had twists in since October 4th with only a 4 day break in December.  I am physically ITCHING right now to take them out...but I need a good way to style my hair that won't scare my poor husband.  My chest hurts...I want them out so badly!!!
> 
> I tell you...being American in Britain in the heart of limescale country is the WORST!!!  I love this country and being here has been a blessing in so many ways for me and for my family...but my hair HATES the hard water.  This water is not just hard...it's spiky.  Crunchy.  Doggone near solid. I need some soft, sweet, NC polluted water. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## justsimply (Jan 29, 2009)

Things are still going good here.  I'm aiming for 10-12 weeks depending on my work/travel schedule. I think it will be fine though because it's not like I'm just leaving the twists in and not taking care or re-doing them.  So I'm thinking somewhere between end of Feb and Mid March I'll take the twists completely out for a few (probably 2 weeks) and then redo.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 30, 2009)

Casarela said:


> ORS has a shampoo to remove calcium deposit from hard water and its not expensive you should look into this. Im BREATHING NOW im off braids will be back in few weeks. Hang in there. I will be back because now that Ive tested my hooded dryer ad pampered my hair with good DCs im ready to go back in braids. I think Ill be getting regular kanekalon braids next time not the wavy ones I always get and will get them braided from roots to the tip of the fake hair.
> 
> As for the style, do twists with your own hair or try setting your hair in flexi rods.
> 
> Hang in there!




.....how twists look on my relaxed ends...

I have not completely decided yet if I am actually transitioning or just waiting a really long time to relax again.  Thanks for the ORS recommendation.  I will go out to look for some probably in the next month or so.  I think hubby will pass out if I buy anything else for my hair this month...

I decided to take my twists down next month so that it will be a full 8 weeks.  My anxiety about seeing my hair has passed, thankfully, and I feel patient again.  Thanks for the encouragement!

Post pics of your new hair if you have any.  I have nothing new yet.

cj


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys, I just took one of my braids down and it is really dry despite spraying it every other day.  Should I maybe use oil or baggy?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2009)

I relaxed my hair last week and will be getting my braids back in next weekend for my 5 week trip to Nebraska. I don't want that harsh cold weather to strip my hair so it will be braided up for 6 - 8 weeks protection.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Guys, I just took one of my braids down and it is really dry despite spraying it every other day. Should I maybe use oil or baggy?


 
What I did to keep my braided hair moisturized last time was made a spritzer of WEN Fig cleansing conditioner mixed with some BB Oil Moisturizer, an ounce of glycerin and a little water, shook up vigorously until well blended and sprayed on my hair every other day and then sprayed with braid spray for added sheen. When I was taking my braids down, my hair was still very soft and moisturized. It may have been the glycerin responsible for the softness.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jan 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> What I did to keep my braided hair moisturized last time was made a spritzer of WEN Fig cleansing conditioner mixed with some BB Oil Moisturizer, an ounce of glycerin and a little water, shook up vigorously until well blended and sprayed on my hair every other day and then sprayed with braid spray for added sheen. When I was taking my braids down, my hair was still very soft and moisturized. It may have been the glycerin responsible for the softness.




Are you rinsing daily as well?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Are you rinsing daily as well?


Oh no, I can't afford to wet my hair that much with a braid extension I expect to last 6-8 weeks. I always do extension braids and can't afford them to slip too much. I only wash my hair once a week when wearing these braids and no more. By moisturizing every other day, this makes it possible to wash only once a week without too much build-up. I use diluted WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner to wash my braids with.


----------



## melodies815 (Jan 31, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Guys, I just took one of my braids down and it is really dry despite spraying it every other day.  Should I maybe use oil or baggy?



Just saw this ^

I know I am probably not doing it like a lot of other women here, so I will put myself in time out for the team...  

I don't spray every day at all and never have.  I do, however, braid each individual braid with shea butter.  Then, after each wash, I put more on my scalp.  It keeps my hair soooo moist, and my scalp is healthy. (I do MT as well.)  I take individual braids throughout the month ( a few at a time.  I use to redo my entire head once a month, but the individual braid method "seems" to take less time) and they are always super moist.  I get no shedding.  Maybe that might help?

Sorry if I am adding too much to the other advice you've gotten, and hope this is helpful to you.

Sincerely,
Christi


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Just saw this ^
> 
> I know I am probably not doing it like a lot of other women here, so I will put myself in time out for the team...
> 
> ...


 
I like braiding with the shea butter idea. I have some that I use on my skin and will be adding it to my next extension braid up next week. I know this will make my braids feel really good, but I still have to moisturize my hair throughout the 2 months I keep them in. It makes taking down the braids a breeze for me too.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Ladies, took out my braids, washed, did a protein treatment and DC'd with GVP Conditoning Balm. The shed hair is actually less than I thought I'd see. Whoo hoo.

And the best part? My hair is growing!!! I didn't straighten yet but I saw a few strands inching towards BSB.


----------



## Jessica Rabbit (Feb 5, 2009)

I am not sure if I joined this or not, but I am in. I teamed up with Vanity1 on our own c&g challenge leading up to my wedding. I have goals to meet! 

Just wanted to add that I am spraying my hair everyday. In the past with braids and weaves, if I don't stay on top of it my hair will get so dry it seems crunchy. I don't want to have to go thru a long rehab period post c&g where I am trying to infuse moisture again.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^^^^

I am just checking in for an update. 
I am still in my twists. I am trying to hang in there until March 6, that will make exactly 3 months. They still look good! I don't wash often but I do run hot towels over them and clean my scalp with astringent. When I did wash them for the first time last week, I think it cleaned the residue from the cons and spray I use. They are still tight and I have only had one to come out so far, and that came from like the back. 

I feel my roots and I think that I am conditioning pretty good, my roots are not dry at all.  Hopefully my ends will be the same once I do my reveal in March.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 6, 2009)

Checking in:  Except for about 3-4 days in late December before starting this challenge, I have been in twists since Oct. 4th.  Since I redo individual twists so frequently, my hair feels great and has not gotten tangled or dry...but I go back and forth with wanting to take it down. 

I just figured out in the 2009 Bootcamp on a post I made there that my REAL issue with taking down is that I HAVE to get a relaxer if I am not transitioning...and even though I have been doing my own relaxer for...ummm...I guess around 3 years with only one trip to the salon when we came back to the US Christmas 2007, I am terrified to do it now.

I'm really afraid to self relax and lose the progress I have gained thus far. That's the blessing and challenge of LHCF.  I have learned so much that I am freaking myself over here!!!!  

It's been 5 more weeks since I put them in...so I think I will just make myself take down now, relax in a couple of weeks and get a breather and then put them back in when it's time for my _next_ relaxer.  If anyone has any suggestions, please feel free to help me. I don't want to break any rules....

cj


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 6, 2009)

Guys, I am at the point where I need to take mine out for my rest month, but I don't want to take them out.  It took so much work to re-do them.  Do I have to take them out?  If I leave them in for another month?


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 6, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Just saw this ^
> 
> I know I am probably not doing it like a lot of other women here, so I will put myself in time out for the team...
> 
> ...



I am going to try the shea butter thing next time.  My ends are crispy.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Guys, I am at the point where I need to take mine out for my rest month, but I don't want to take them out. It took so much work to re-do them. Do I have to take them out? If I leave them in for another month?


 
Do they look bad? Why do you want to take them down?

Oh yeah I meant to ask. For ladies that are taking them down and leaving your hair out for a month, are we going to do a picture comparison of length?


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 6, 2009)

Vanity1 said:


> Do they look bad? Why do you want to take them down?
> 
> Oh yeah I meant to ask. For ladies that are taking them down and leaving your hair out for a month, are we going to do a picture comparison of length?



I got mine done in the beginning of December.  I have slowly re-done most of them over the last 2 months because they weren't done well.  They don't look great, but I feel like I put too much work in to take them down now.  I almost feel like just redoing them as needed for the whole challenge instead of letting my hair rest.    The regimen says that you should take them down every 2 months and let your hair rest for a month while DC frequently.  I shouldn't have braid fatigue this early.  

I wasn't planning to do interim picture comparisons, but feel free to do so.


----------



## Naturelle (Feb 6, 2009)

^^co-signing with shea butter...when I was taking them down and applying shea butter then braiding back up adn jsut sprtizing everyday....hair felt like buttah baby


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I got mine done in the beginning of December. I have slowly re-done most of them over the last 2 months because they weren't done well. They don't look great, but I feel like I put too much work in to take them down now. I almost feel like just redoing them as needed for the whole challenge instead of letting my hair rest.  The regimen says that you should take them down every 2 months and let your hair rest for a month while DC frequently. I shouldn't have braid fatigue this early.
> 
> I wasn't planning to do interim picture comparisons, but feel free to do so.


 
I understand. I think you should try to make it to at least the end of the month. Thats what I am doing. I love the braids,  cause I don't have to do anything. I decided to keep them in as long as possible because of the low maintenance and it was an arm and a leg to get them done. But I think it was worth it, the lady did an excellent job.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am not in braids at the moment. I will be relaxing in 2 weeks and have to do my Aphogee 2-step next week to get my hair ready for my relaxer. I am wishing all you ladies luck, I will be back after my relaxer to get my braids in.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 8, 2009)

Update:  I took down twists last night (Feb 7th.) and did a braidout. My hair feels really good...using Sylver2's regimen...

Our break is for a month right?

How is everyone doing?

cj


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 8, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Update:  I took down twists last night (Feb 7th.) and did a braidout. My hair feels really good...using Sylver2's regimen...
> 
> Our break is for a month right?
> 
> ...




The regimen says 2 months on, 2 months off.  I am doing two-ish months in and one month out.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2009)

I am doing two-ish months in and 2-3 weeks out.  I cant stay out longer then that.  I havent had a relaxer in about 5 months and I have neck lenght hair so cant bun.  I will rock some wigs though and D/C under them bad boys.

Is that bad?  I mean the 2-3 weeks out.  It will be more like 2 weeks out.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am doing two-ish months in and 2-3 weeks out. I cant stay out longer then that. I havent had a relaxer in about 5 months and I have neck lenght hair so cant bun. I will rock some wigs though and D/C under them bad boys.
> 
> Is that bad? I mean the 2-3 weeks out. It will be more like 2 weeks out.


 
I'm doing one month in braids and one month off.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 8, 2009)

I will be doing 2 months plus on for sho and the rest out depending on how my hair is acting....


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I'm doing one month in braids and one month off.


 
I cant do the one month in and one month out.  Girl I gotta get my moneies worth.  125.00 a month, my DH would kill me.  I do get my edges "freshend up" every 2 weeks.  I have about 4 weeks left.  Maybe I will try to stay out for about 3 weeks but that is my limit.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2009)

For me 2 months on braids/sew-ins/wigs and one month off is better for me. The way I see it, 2 weeks before a relaxer and 2 weeks after a relaxer would account for my 1 month off. This time is set aside for lots and lots of deep conditioning which my hair absolutely loves.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> For me 2 months on braids/sew-ins/wigs and one month off is better for me. The way I see it, 2 weeks before a relaxer and 2 weeks after a relaxer would account for my 1 month off. This time is set aside for lots and lots of deep conditioning which my hair absolutely loves.


 

I just got to say your hair is soooooooooooo DARN pretty.


----------



## justsimply (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I went swimming and had a one other thing happen so I just took the kinky twists out.  I so enjoyed having them in.  I did some 2 strand twist the same night (Feb 4).  They didn't feel that soft/moisturized (I was out of twon and had to use what was on hand).  So after getting home, I took them out, deep conditioned and did more twist... all in the same night (Feb 7).  Although I enjoyed the kinky twists I'm happier.  Since the deep condition my hair feels so soft.  I'll stay with this for awhile.  How long?  I don't know.  But if I want a change I'll just go back to the kinky twists.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I cant do the one month in and one month out. Girl I gotta get my moneies worth. 125.00 a month, my DH would kill me. I do get my edges "freshend up" every 2 weeks. I have about 4 weeks left. Maybe I will try to stay out for about 3 weeks but that is my limit.


 
I do my own braids, that's why I have that luxury. I'm not a braids person so this is a way to get me to commit to the braids. 

If I had to pay for braids then I'd have to force myself to carry for longer periods (no longer than 2 months though)


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 9, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I do my own braids, that's why I have that luxury. I'm not a braids person so this is a way to get me to commit to the braids.
> 
> If I had to pay for braids then I'd have to force myself to carry for longer periods (no longer than 2 months though)



I can do my own as well, but I do leave mine in for about 2 months.  I feel you on not really being a braids person; I'm not either.  I just want to see how long my hair can grow.    With an exception of about 4 days to clarify and DC before the challenge, I have had twists since Oct 4th. 

I took down 2 days ago and I have absolutely fallen in love with the NTM line.  I had NO IDEA my hair could be soft.  I looked in the mirror this morning at my hairline and it's hard to tell that it's been nearly 6 months since my last relaxer. I guess I will know if I am transitioning or not if I don't put a relaxer in before I get my next set of twists done in March.

My braidout is UGLY, but my hair feels really good...so soft. I am surprised.  I put a band around it so DH can't tell how bad a job I did on my hair.  He actually said, "Nice hair, babe."   Poor man.  Thank God he's not on LHCF or he'd bust me out. And, no, I am not posting pics, thank you very much.  So far, I have not used heat, and I am not yearning to break any rules.  I wish I could fast forward to July just to see how long my hair will grown by then....*sigh*

*Aggie*, I really love your pic.  That's a cute style.

*Southernstunner*, do you find that 3 weeks is enough time?  I wanted to go back in in 2-3 weeks, but I thought maybe my hair needed longer to recover and get nourished again before I braid or twist it again. My shedding is just now stopping, and I think I may wash and DC to really get my hair done the way I want to.  If I do relax, I will maybe wait the full C&G 2 months so my roots have begun to grow out again. I don't know...

*Sunshinelady*:  Thanks for the reply.  I think I need to go back to the original C&G site to read all over again.  All I know is to put in braids and then rest a little bit.  I probably don't even moisturize the way I should. *bad girl*

Happ Hair growing, everyone!!

Love,
Christi


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just got to say your hair is soooooooooooo DARN pretty.


 
Thank you SS. You are sweet. It's the extra protein treatments and deep conditioning that's helping to get it in great shape.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> *Aggie*, I really love your pic. That's a cute style.
> 
> 
> Happ Hair growing, everyone!!
> ...


 
Thanks mel. I can't wait to see your hair at the end of this challenge.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 9, 2009)

BUMPING.....
I have been wearing a wig since I have been out of my cornrolls under my LF.
I have 4 plaits under this half wig.....


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 9, 2009)

So, I decided to post an update . I've been in braids for about 4 months now (started mid october) and with one 2 week break inbetween. Have I noticed growth...YES what was my drawback (braid removal day) YAY..... Hair broke off like no tommarow and it wans't normal breakage, it looked like brunt hair comming out in clumps. I identified mistake and it was a silly one . Anyways the update, I've been keeping it extremly simple these past weeks. I was every week and spray my products. Making sure to redo the sides whenever I see fit. I really I want to update my abandon Fotki BUT I dont see that happening anytime soon however I do want to share my progress with you all so Im going ot puch myself to do it this month since I will be talking out my braids this weekend. Sorry for my long story....


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 9, 2009)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> So, I decided to post an update . I've been in braids for about 4 months now (started mid october) and with one 2 week break inbetween. Have I noticed growth...YES what was my drawback (braid removal day) YAY..... Hair broke off like no tommarow and it wans't normal breakage, it looked like brunt hair comming out in clumps. I identified mistake and it was a silly one . Anyways the update, I've been keeping it extremly simple these past weeks. I was every week and spray my products. Making sure to redo the sides whenever I see fit. I really I want to update my abandon Fotki BUT I dont see that happening anytime soon however I do want to share my progress with you all so Im going ot puch myself to do it this month since I will be talking out my braids this weekend. Sorry for my long story....



Are you a challenger?  Did you change your name?
Why did your hair come out?


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I took a short hiatus off the website and was so excited about the new year that I started my own little c&g challenge. Unfortunately I missed your sign up date but I did post during the week saying I would still love to add my 2cents and lurk around. 

Why did my hair come out? Right after I took out my braids and slowly removed traces of build-up I washed my hair...BIG NO NO because it got all tangled and since I had two textures the natural and permed hair it may have added to the trauma. I wish I took pictures because it was pretty shocking it didn't look normal as my friend said. And my hair is a mess now I have APL length hair in the back and I dont even know at the front soooo Im just going to do a big chop.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> Well, I took a short hiatus off the website and was so excited about the new year that I started my own little c&g challenge. Unfortunately I missed your sign up date but I did post during the week saying I would still love to add my 2cents and lurk around.
> 
> Why did my hair come out? Right after I took out my braids and slowly removed traces of build-up I washed my hair...BIG NO NO because it got all tangled and since I had two textures the natural and permed hair it may have added to the trauma. I wish I took pictures because it was pretty shocking it didn't look normal as my friend said. And my hair is a mess now I have APL length hair in the back and I dont even know at the front soooo Im just going to do a big chop.


 
I wouldn't be so hasty to big chop just yet. Assess the hair after washing and deep conditioning and then if it still doesn't look right, consider doing mini chops until all the damaged hair is gone. Make sure to do some protein treatments as well while you're at it, okay?


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Feb 11, 2009)

Im in still in braids but I did however take a couple out just to assess and it's fine it's just the un even ness that will be irritating when I take it out. But yes Angie I will be tyakign your advice with the protein treatments once these braids are out.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just wanted to post a pic of where I am now. 

Like I said, I have had these in since the first week of Decemeber...I am trying to hold on until March 5, but I am getting antsy.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Will be plaiting my hair again today to go under my half wig again.


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 14, 2009)

Vanity1 said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of where I am now.
> 
> Like I said, I have had these in since the first week of Decemeber...I am trying to hold on until March 5, but I am getting antsy.



Did you already redo the front becasue they look pretty fresh still?


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 16, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Did you already redo the front becasue they look pretty fresh still?


 
Nope, I haven't redone anything. I have only had 2 to slip out, but they came from the middle of my head.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 16, 2009)

Still in my plaits.....


----------



## justsimply (Feb 16, 2009)

Still in my twists.....


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 16, 2009)

Check out Komaza Care Hair Oil.  I think my growth is faster and it doesn't build up in braids.  It smells medicinal, so you may want to up your washing if you use it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm wearing my sew in right now for the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 17, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Check out Komaza Care Hair Oil. I think my growth is faster and it doesn't build up in braids. It smells medicinal, so you may want to up your washing if you use it.


 
Where do you get this?


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 17, 2009)

Vanity1 said:


> Where do you get this?



komazacare.com


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey everyone...just checking in.  As of Saturday, it will be two weeks out of twists.  I now realize that the kinky twists were the reason for the small amount of damage I had...the little bits breaking here and there.  Whatever that hair was, it was messing up my hair. So...no more twists for me.

Braids only.  I intent to put them in in about 2-2.5 weeks, but I've been roller setting (and I did one bun too).  I used one heat pass after relaxing to length check and to just feel my hair again.  I'll get to see it again around June I guess there's not too much to update when in braids huh?

Question:  What is the best human hair to purchase for braids?  I am going to go to this site to get the hair sometime today or tomorrow and it should be here in 7-10 days. All advice welcome.  I don't want to make another mistake choosing my hair.  I have 4a/4b hair and should have about an inch of NG by the time I rebraid.

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/hubrha.html

Pointers?

Thanks, ladies. I can't wait to see our length updates.  Do we not post those the entire year?  (So many questions...)

*Aggie*, when do you leave for Nebraska again? Travel safely!!!  I pray your visit brings you two closer in Christ.

Love to us all!

cj


----------



## Urban (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in the middle of undoing the braids I've had in for a month. My hair is soooo soft! All that DCing is really paying off  Usually my hair is dry as the dessert and quite brittle. Not today!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 18, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Hey everyone...just checking in. As of Saturday, it will be two weeks out of twists. I now realize that the kinky twists were the reason for the small amount of damage I had...the little bits breaking here and there. Whatever that hair was, it was messing up my hair. So...no more twists for me.
> 
> Braids only. I intent to put them in in about 2-2.5 weeks, but I've been roller setting (and I did one bun too). I used one heat pass after relaxing to length check and to just feel my hair again. I'll get to see it again around June I guess there's not too much to update when in braids huh?
> 
> ...


 
OT: Thanks Mel. I am in Nebraska with him right now as a matter of fact. He and his family including his 13 year old son will be hosting a welcoming party for me on this coming Saturday. I have to admit, I am a little nervous about that. This will be my first time meeting most of his family members most of which do not even know, let alone believe in God, so sad. Of course I know I will have to pray for their spiritual eyes and ears to be opened to the voice and calling of the Lord. Thanks for remembering me honey.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 21, 2009)

I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 22, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I relaxed, pics in my fotki and siggy.


 
Lovely Progress Ms b, very impressive.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Lovely Progress Ms b, very impressive.


Thanks Aggie.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, so I decided to take my twists out a week earlier. 

A. Because I am tired of them already, and B. Cause I am tired of them already. 

I think I did pretty good though, and got my money's worth. I will take some pics of my before and after wash. I havent had a relaxer since October 17, so this ought to be interesting.


----------



## sunshinelady (Feb 25, 2009)

Vanity1 said:


> Ok, so I decided to take my twists out a week earlier.
> 
> A. Because I am tired of them already, and B. Cause I am tired of them already.
> 
> I think I did pretty good though, and got my money's worth. I will take some pics of my before and after wash. I havent had a relaxer since October 17, so this ought to be interesting.




I hear you.  I have the opposite problem.  I don't want to take mine out because I spent too long putting them in.


----------



## Vanity1 (Feb 25, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I hear you. I have the opposite problem. I don't want to take mine out because I spent too long putting them in.


 
Exactly. Braids and stuff are a tiresome process, even when you not putting them in on your own. I dread taking them out. I was going to pay someone to do it, but I am trying to cut back on unnecessary expenditures and I think that is one of them. So my weekend will be dedicated to my hair and trying to nurse it. I am excited though, I have tons of new growth.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bump, I am so ready to get my braids back again for Spring Break.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Bump, I am so ready to get my braids back again for Spring Break.


 
You and me both. I have a sew in right now but I can't wait to get my braids back in. I miss them a lot because I can take better care of them than I can with a sew in. The sew-in is cute but taking care of it is a real drag for me.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^^I think imma be lazy and get the outside microed and the middle sew-in, I got see how my money looks. $180 plus the hair is hard to come by these days. I guess to the corner I must go....LOL


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 27, 2009)

So I just took out my kinky twist, I had them for 9 weeks.  I am 25 weeks post and my new growth is actully easy to maintain.  But I am not going to mess with it to much just cowash every other day.  I am DCing right now and about to slap on a wig for my twins b-day party at the bowling alley in an hour.  Will henna next week and get my ends dusted and get my braids back in by 21 Mar.  I am loving this challenge and I am always amazed at how much hair I have when I take out my braids.  My hair is soft and very moisturezed.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 27, 2009)

We are going back to the US in 3 weeks to close on our house, and I will be buying hair for my braids when I get there.  My hair is starting to thrive again after having been in twists almost constantly since October.  I took down Feb 11th and have been conditioning and stopping breakage - which thankfully has finally stopped.  It feels almost healthy enough to go back into the braids again.  I've both rollerset and bunned for protective styling while waiting....

I like this challenge a lot...

cj


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey just checking in. I'm satisfied on the condition of my hair. Its growing pretty nice with the braids I have in. Since they were time consuming they will be staying in until Easter!


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 3, 2009)

Boy oh boy, I don't think I am going to take these braids out for the whole year.  I am pretty happy with the condition of my hair.  I am APL in some spots, but like 2-3 inches in the top of my head.  I had a lot of breakage from a bad texlax a year ago, so I am going to slowly cut all of it off.  It is so uneven.  Maybe I can be full SL again by the end of the year.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys...

(1)  What do you think about getting box braids that are a little larger?

(2)  The stylist I am going to use here told me that I can use Kanekelon and wear the hair loose at the ends almost like wet and wavy.  Is that true?

I am either going to get larger box braids sealed with black rubber bands or do the Kanekelon like she said.  I just think larger sections of hair will work better for growth for me, and also for taking down.

What do you think about these questions?

Thanks so much in advance...

I hope everyone is doing well!
cj
cj


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 6, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Guys...
> 
> (1)  What do you think about getting box braids that are a little larger?
> 
> ...



Hey there sweetie,

This is the style that I want to. I was able to find a picture online of what I am hoping to get here:
http://www.braidsbybreslin.com/images/examples/s_BoxBraids2.jpg

Hopefully, I will be able to find someone that can do this style for me next week.

I like the bigger size parts b/c I seem to get better growth and they are much easier for me to take down.


----------



## cuteazz1 (Mar 6, 2009)

In my experiences the bigger the braid the more growth I get as well.I believe that it's because the smaller braids put more tension on the hair.I don't really like big braids so I have settled on kinky twists to get the job done.

Freetress makes kanekelon hair that you can wear as "wet and wavy" It is at the BSS for about 6-9 bucks a pack.


----------



## tatambabyy (Mar 7, 2009)

has anyone been successful doing the C&g method with a sew in. I have braids around my permiters and a sew in, in the middle. Im still reading through this thread to get an idea of what C&G is. thanks!


----------



## Blkrose (Mar 8, 2009)

Its been quite a while since my last update, so I've decided to come out of hiding  and do my part as a participant of this challenge......sorry if the pics are too big I've been braiding individuals and cornrows (clearly I dont care how unperfect they are)...slacked off with the C&G Method of washing  but continued to apply infusium and the African Royale Braid Spray, and alternated with NTM and LTR for moisturizers, sealing with Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai Oil and finishing off my Hairveda whipped cream (I believe it was) any way this past week I took out my braids, cornrowed my hair co-washing it every other day ( wore my Dallas Girl Wig (Love It!) ) and deep co with Hairveda Strinallah (sp?), AO and VO5 the day before my co-wash I would oil my hair/scalp with Amla Oil. I hadnt realized or maybe it was just out of plain laziness but my stretch was about 13 wks, first real stretch, shouldnt have waited that long because I got quite a few knots but I was able to save my hair by detangling the knots with a needle  (learned off youtube ****Rustic Beauty***) Anyway it was time for the relaxer ...no way I would have the patience for natural hair .....my hair didnt come out super straight so it didnt have that swang no matter what I did but better underprocessed then overprocessed right anyway I have an event to go to before the end of the month so I will probably do a sew in before I put my hair back into braids....as you can see in my piki strip I got a little growth, a little thickness overall I'm happy with the results , attached pics are my self cornrows, new growth, nov 08 0ic, march 09 pic


----------



## Liege4421 (Mar 8, 2009)

Blkrose said:


> Its been quite a while since my last update, so I've decided to come out of hiding  and do my part as a participant of this challenge......sorry if the pics are too big I've been braiding individuals and cornrows (clearly I dont care how unperfect they are)...slacked off with the C&G Method of washing  but continued to apply infusium and the African Royale Braid Spray, and alternated with NTM and LTR for moisturizers, sealing with Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai Oil and finishing off my Hairveda whipped cream (I believe it was) any way this past week I took out my braids, cornrowed my hair co-washing it every other day ( wore my Dallas Girl Wig (Love It!) ) and deep co with Hairveda Strinallah (sp?), AO and VO5 the day before my co-wash I would oil my hair/scalp with Amla Oil. I hadnt realized or maybe it was just out of plain laziness but my stretch was about 13 wks, first real stretch, shouldnt have waited that long because I got quite a few knots but I was able to save my hair by detangling the knots with a needle  (learned off youtube ****Rustic Beauty***) Anyway it was time for the relaxer ...no way I would have the patience for natural hair .....my hair didnt come out super straight so it didnt have that swang no matter what I did but better underprocessed then overprocessed right anyway I have an event to go to before the end of the month so I will probably do a sew in before I put my hair back into braids....as you can see in my piki strip I got a little growth, a little thickness overall I'm happy with the results , attached pics are my self cornrows, new growth, nov 08 0ic, march 09 pic
> 
> View attachment 29287


 
Good work!


----------



## tatambabyy (Mar 8, 2009)

if i spray aphogee green tee and keratin will this be bad? I havent had protein in a while


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> OT: Thanks Mel. I am in Nebraska with him right now as a matter of fact. He and his family including his 13 year old son will be hosting a welcoming party for me on this coming Saturday. I have to admit, I am a little nervous about that. This will be my first time meeting most of his family members most of which do not even know, let alone believe in God, so sad. Of course I know I will have to pray for their spiritual eyes and ears to be opened to the voice and calling of the Lord. Thanks for remembering me honey.




You are welcome.  That is soooo sweet that they did a party for you. It sounds sooo serious.  Do I hear wedding bells ringing?    I said a prayer for you and his family (not lying... I really did pray!) and that you would be able to speak to someone in God's timing and show them His love...can't wait to hear the testimony.

Anyway...I am ready to get my braids back in.  Braid outs have been great for my hair...no combing...no heat...MT and Aloe Vera Gel occasionally at the roots...

...I'll be happier doing all this with my box braids...

HHG to you and to everyone here!


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 8, 2009)

cuteazz1 said:


> In my experiences the bigger the braid the more growth I get as well.I believe that it's because the smaller braids put more tension on the hair.I don't really like big braids so I have settled on kinky twists to get the job done.
> 
> Freetress makes kanekelon hair that you can wear as "wet and wavy" It is at the BSS for about 6-9 bucks a pack.




Thanks so much for this.  I will be sure to buy this when we get home.  This is so much less expensive than in London!!!  [email protected] the difference in price that I have been paying.  I think I am going to go with slightly larger braids and the kanekelon.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi ladies back in braids after a month out of braids. My hair is growing nicely, almost BSL now


----------



## Vanity1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I finally removed my twists this weekend. Still detangling, but my hair loss was decent, I expected way more. 

I think I will get tree braids my next go round.


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 10, 2009)

Just curious...can we post mid year progress (like in June/July) instead of waiting until the start of next year?  Progress is really motivating sometimes.

Hope I am not upsetting the balance of things here...

*Jerseygurl*, congrats on your progress!!!

HHG to us all!

Christi


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 10, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Just curious...can we post mid year progress (like in June/July) instead of waiting until the start of next year?  Progress is really motivating sometimes.
> 
> Hope I am not upsetting the balance of things here...
> 
> ...




Sure thing!  I'm sorry if I made it seem like we couldn't. The only required update is the end of the year.  Post as many pics as you wish.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 12, 2009)

Will be getting my braids in nxt week. Will come back to post pics....


----------



## melodies815 (Mar 13, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Sure thing!  I'm sorry if I made it seem like we couldn't. The only required update is the end of the year.  Post as many pics as you wish.



Thanks so much.  I know it might seem counterintuitive, but I BC last night.  I liked the relaxer because straight hair can be lots of fun...but for every inch I grew, I broke an inch somewhere else in my head.  Being here with hard water is not easy when my hair is accustomed to soft water.  I just decided to go natural and to grow it out this way.  In the long run, my hair will be healthier.

I get my braids back in next week...

If my hair continues to grow like normal, I should be full SL by the end of the year.  New pics in my Fotki if anyone is interested...


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey just checking in!!!! Keeping my braids in check out my fotki under protective styles 2009 to see my style I'm wearing.....


----------



## Vanity1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, so I sucessfully took down my twists, and I went to the beautician last night so that she could finish the detangling and shape me up. 

I had some minor damage in the back, but I was rather pleased with my growth so far. 

BEFORE







AFTER





Note that my last relaxer was October 17, so I stretched about 20 weeks?


----------



## GoingNatural (Mar 13, 2009)

Vanity1 said:


> Ok, so I sucessfully took down my twists, and I went to the beautician last night so that she could finish the detangling and shape me up.
> 
> I had some minor damage in the back, but I was rather pleased with my growth so far.
> 
> ...



20 weeks post and a lifetime to go.....right?


----------



## Vanity1 (Mar 13, 2009)

GoingNatural said:


> 20 weeks post and a lifetime to go.....right?


 
get your natural tayle out of here.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey just checking  in visit my fotki for my current braid style under protective styles 2009


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 17, 2009)

Ladies,  consider washing under the stocking cap.  My braids look fresh again after I did this.  It is weird, almost like the ends rebraided themselves.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 17, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Ladies, consider washing under the stocking cap. My braids look fresh again after I did this. It is weird, almost like the ends rebraided themselves.


 
, I can attest to this, it really does help the braids last longer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am so happy, I will be getting my braids done in the morning....


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 18, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I am so happy, I will be getting my braids done in the morning....




I am happy for you sweetie. I know the feeling. I am anxiously counting down the days until I get my braid extensions. I am attempting to stretch for the first time on my own(4 months) and then getting braids for 2 months and giving my hair a break for a month.

If you don't mind me asking, what type of brands are you getting installed?


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> I am happy for you sweetie. I know the feeling. I am anxiously counting down the days until I get my braid extensions. I am attempting to stretch for the first time on my own(4 months) and then getting braids for 2 months and giving my hair a break for a month.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what type of brands are you getting installed?


I got micros around the edges and a sew-in in the middle.


----------



## beauti (Mar 21, 2009)

*hi ladies! I want to join this challenge, but i'm too weak........only because I know that I won't remain in it, sadly. I usually wander off from challenges this deeply committed. But anyway, I did my own boxbraids two days ago and it took me 26hrs to complete. I will keep them in for two months, but I'm never doing them again. My body hurt in a way I didn't think possible, and this was my second time doing this. I will be checking in from time to time to cheer you all on because I really can't do this for a year. Here are my pics, and good luck ladies!*


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 24, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> What do you all think about rebraiding with a deep conditioner on your hair and then rinsing the braids a few days later?



I do this every single time.  I wet the little section of hair, usually with a mix of water and aloe vera juice, then massage in Kenra MC until the hair feels like absolute butter. Then I seal the hair with grease...  yup GREASE! I don't apply the grease to the very top portion of the hair, say the 2 inches closest to my scalp. I don't want the braids to slip out. 

Then I braid that section up. I rinse my hair a few days later, and I moisturize frequently. When I take my braids down  my hair is so lush and moist, never dry and crunchy like with braid spray.


----------



## justsimply (Mar 25, 2009)

Just took twists out after 6 weeks.  I've done some 2 strand twist and am going to alternate between that and twistouts for a minute...maybe every week or two.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Mar 25, 2009)

I just got my box braids back in after being out of them for 3 weeks.  I am 7 mos post so I dont think I can go 3 weeks without braids again probably 2 weeks.  I am doing this the entire year so I will be 16mos post when i relax.  Yes I am going to relax!  Next year I will relax 2times (June and Dec) but I think I am going to do the C&G next year too.  Probably until I am BSL.  This is the easiest way for me to take care of my hair with no damage or set backs.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just got my box braids back in after being out of them for 3 weeks.  I am 7 mos post so I dont think I can go 3 weeks without braids again probably 2 weeks.  I am doing this the entire year so I will be 16mos post when i relax.  Yes I am going to relax!  Next year I will relax 2times (June and Dec) but I think I am going to do the C&G next year too.  Probably until I am BSL.  This is the easiest way for me to take care of my hair with no damage or set backs.



You and I are thinking along the same lines SouthernStunner. If I am able to get the lady a couple of doors down from me to braid my hair, I will be doing the crown & glory method for 2 years as well. My goal is to be apl by then while going natural at the same time. I plan on trimming an inch of relaxed hair for each inch of natural hair I grow. When I am out of braids, I will just flat iron and cornrow/wig it probably(haven't thought this far ahead yet). Did you get a chance to take pictures of your braid style?


----------



## Naturelle (Mar 25, 2009)

Back in twists after a month and a half...gonna keep these in again for 2 months...then out again...

^^@LadyP...I was thinking about doing it this time around...keeping the dc in...when I did dc before with the twists in, I didn't rinse it out all the way...my hair was feeling divine...so leaving a good moisturizing dc in may prove to be even better


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 25, 2009)

Guys, I am still in the braids I have had since December.  I have redone all of them individually, but I haven't let my hair out for the deep conditioning weeks.  I do redo my edges fairly frequently.

Do I have to take them out?  It took so long to put them in and it was really expensive.


----------



## Naturelle (Mar 25, 2009)

I would say no...I was deep conditioning every week with them in and retwisted them individually every week using the same hair for two months...and my hair was lovely

But after I see that I needed to take it out...monitor for yourself...as long as your conditioning consisently using the right products (I was using something creamy but it didnt leave a residue or film, and if I didnt rinse out all that was ok no build up) you should be fine.

Sounds like your taking care of them really well

(Thinking to myself, I love that conditioner but it soooooo bloody expensive)


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Just took my weave down..about to put in my braids for 8 weeks... my hair has really been growing!! I LOVEEE protective styling!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

I took down my sew-in I had in for 6 weeks on Friday and keeping my hair out for some much neededprotein treatment and deep conditioning for a week or 2. I will be putting in braids after that for about 7-8 weeks and then I'll relax. I will be 9 weeks post my last relaxer tomorrow.


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, I am going to take my braids down soon, I promise.  I took a few down this weekend and my hair is very weak.  Can anyone suggest things I can do before I take the braids down to help strengthen my hair?

I was thinking I would do a few garlic oil treatments to counter shedding?  And, maybe do a week of deep conditioning?  

Any thoughts?


----------



## sunshinelady (Mar 30, 2009)

Naturelle said:


> I would say no...I was deep conditioning every week with them in and retwisted them individually every week using the same hair for two months...and my hair was lovely
> 
> But after I see that I needed to take it out...monitor for yourself...as long as your conditioning consisently using the right products (I was using something creamy but it didnt leave a residue or film, and if I didnt rinse out all that was ok no build up) you should be fine.
> 
> ...



Which conditioner do you use?


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 1, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Okay, I am going to take my braids down soon, I promise. I took a few down this weekend and my hair is very weak. Can anyone suggest things I can do before I take the braids down to help strengthen my hair?
> 
> I was thinking I would do a few garlic oil treatments to counter shedding? And, maybe do a week of deep conditioning?
> 
> Any thoughts?


Try spraying Infusium 23 on the braids


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 1, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Try spraying Infusium 23 on the braids



Thanks girl.  I've been doing infusium the whole time, but it doesn't appear to have helped the weakness.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP.....
Hows it going ladies?
I have had my braids up for 3 weeks and I want them out.
Yall know I got the 1/2 and 1/2 done. Braids on the outside and sew-in in the middle. Why the track hair that I paid $35 is all matted. Heck the braiding hair that was $19.99 is acting way better.

I guess its time for me to go back to my LF, with my cornrolls underneath.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 11, 2009)

Okay, so I decided not to put in braids but I did put in cornrows and instead of leaving them in fro 7-8 weeks, I'll keep them in about 5-6 weeks instead at a time.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 11, 2009)

Ladies, my C&G challenge is going quite terribly.

I've been consistent with braiding - in fact, too consistent.  I got microbraids put in in early December, had them taken out in late March, deep conditioned my hair, got my hair blown out, and the next day had microbraids put in (I got the blowout to see the length; my hair hasn't been that straight in 9 years!). In other words... two days after I took out one set of microbraids, I put another set back in.  I did it because of time - that was the only day I really had available to get it braided. 

I had vowed to myself to not be neglectful and had good intentions. But I haven't been moisturizing it consistently and certainly not washing it and deep conditioning once a week, as I had initially planned to do. 

That's my C&G confession... but when I take these microbraids out, I'm going to twist my hair (no extensions) instead of braid.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww, Naija, but has your hair really suffered? I ask because I don't moisturize my hair in braids except for the conditioning I do when I wash. I do baggy nightly and that doesn't seem to affect them. I do DC weekly too, so again that's one thing I make sure to do that you neglected. 

OK, so I'm joining this challenge finally. I expect to be in braids for at least a year. I'm putting them in now, but it is taking me forever to do so coz I keep getting very sleepy and taking a nap.  I have taken 4 naps since this morning, and I DID have a full night sleep so WTH???! 

My regimen will be no different from before.


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 11, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Aww, Naija, but has your hair really suffered? I ask because I don't moisturize my hair in braids except for the conditioning I do when I wash. I do baggy nightly and that doesn't seem to affect them. I do DC weekly too, so again that's one thing I make sure to do that you neglected.
> 
> OK, so I'm joining this challenge finally. I expect to be in braids for at least a year. I'm putting them in now, but it is taking me forever to do so coz I keep getting very sleepy and taking a nap.  I have taken 4 naps since this morning, and I DID have a full night sleep so WTH???!
> 
> My regimen will be no different from before.



Hey Nonie, this challenge is closed, but feel free to lurk/contribute.


----------



## jennboo (Apr 11, 2009)

naijamerican said:


> Ladies, my C&G challenge is going quite terribly.
> 
> I've been consistent with braiding - in fact, too consistent.  I got microbraids put in in early December, had them taken out in late March, deep conditioned my hair, got my hair blown out, and the next day had microbraids put in (I got the blowout to see the length; my hair hasn't been that straight in 9 years!). In other words... two days after I took out one set of microbraids, I put another set back in.  I did it because of time - that was the only day I really had available to get it braided.
> 
> ...


 
How was the condition of your hair after the March take-down?

I have gotten especially neglectful of my hair whilst in braid extensions. When i first started braiding (May 08), i used to spray my braids at least twice a week and wash and deep condition twice a month. 

Now, i rarely spray my braids, maybe once every two weeks (maybe less ) and i wont even tell you about my current  wash schedule.

Also, i basically install sets of braids back to back... within like a 2 or 3 day span between take down and the installation of a new set.  

However, whenever i take my braids down, my hair is strong... i get VERY MINIMAL shedding, and i always see noticeable growth. 

I will say that i am extra vigilant about protecting my edges. I NEVER let stylists braid my edges...i section them off, tell them not to touch these areas, and do them myself when i get home.  

I dunno, i think part of my slacking has to do with the fact that all the spraying and washing so frequently lead to premature braid fuzz, lol..i just didn't have the money to keep re-doing my hair.

During my 2 to 3 day "break" from braid extensions, i pamper my hair with hot oil treatments/ deep conditioning treatments. I also let it airdry in about 12-15 box braids and never use heat.

Good luck to you!


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 11, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Aww, Naija, but has your hair really suffered? I ask because I don't moisturize my hair in braids except for the conditioning I do when I wash. I do baggy nightly and that doesn't seem to affect them. I do DC weekly too, so again that's one thing I make sure to do that you neglected.
> 
> OK, so I'm joining this challenge finally. I expect to be in braids for at least a year. I'm putting them in now, but it is taking me forever to do so coz I keep getting very sleepy and taking a nap.  I have taken 4 naps since this morning, and I DID have a full night sleep so WTH???!
> 
> My regimen will be no different from before.



Thanks Nonie for the spanking - I need that!! And for your encouragement, too. I forgot that you are very minimal with your braids. 

I honestly don't know whether or not my hair has suffered. I think I will need to employ some of your methods, though, particularly the deep conditioning. I can do that at the very least!  I'm going to check your regimen right now.



jennboo said:


> How was the condition of your hair after the March take-down?
> 
> I have gotten especially neglectful of my hair whilst in braid extensions. When i first started braiding (May 08), i used to spray my braids at least twice a week and wash and deep condition twice a month.
> 
> ...



Thank you for everything you said. It seems that this minimalist approach that you and Nonie are using is working well for you guys. I think it might work for me, too, but I definitely know that my 4B hair needs more moisture than I've been giving it. I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who doesn't take too much time in between braiding. I will say, though, that I think I need at least a week in between braids, because I think it's starting to affect my scalp's health.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 11, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Hey Nonie, this challenge is closed, but feel free to lurk/contribute.



Oy, why is it closed? It's still 2009, isn't it?


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 12, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Oy, why is it closed? It's still 2009, isn't it?



Sorry girl, you had to join by Jan. 1st.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 13, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Sorry girl, you had to join by Jan. 1st.



Not listening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Does anyone know if the Hard C&G Challenge from 2007 is still on?


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 13, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Not listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was going for 2 years.  You can always be an unofficial challenger.


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Apr 13, 2009)

Since I'm here I'll post an update! Well I've been in braids since early December and I'm doing great as far as keeping it up I don't see me falling anytime soon with the braids since I do them myself. Right now I have tree braids and I don't miss my hair yet. However I'm having one major issue and that's moisture! Yes I do have a moisturizing braid spray ( African Royale BRX Braid and Extensions Sheen Spray) and my leave in spray which I switch every now and then depending on what's available. 

So I take out a small patch of braids in my front where my bangs are just to check the strength and I notice I have a lot of growth but I got SPLIT ENDS! Something I didn't see when I had my hair out and I moisturized and sealed everyday. So as of now i'm doing the search and destroy method but is there a possible explanation as to why I have so many split ends and not to mention I haven't check the rest of my hair. 

Sorry Guys I tend to post novels sometimes however I hoped I got my message across. Thank you Ladies!


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 20, 2009)

I finally took my braids out everyone.  My hair did well, but I have to tweak some things for the future.  I had a few significantly gunky areas, so I won't be greasing my hair prior to putting in the braids next time.

I'm APL around my edges, but I have some areas in the center of my head that had 2 inches of hair.  Unfortunately, they don't appear to have grown at all in the 4 1/2 months I had braids.  I am praying that I don't have alopecia.  I am going to get a trim today and then I think I am going to put in soft twists next week.

I'm kinda scared about the center of my head.  It was too pervasive to be breakage.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 20, 2009)

I_shure_do_wish said:


> Since I'm here I'll post an update! Well I've been in braids since early December and I'm doing great as far as keeping it up I don't see me falling anytime soon with the braids since I do them myself. Right now I have tree braids and I don't miss my hair yet. However I'm having one major issue and that's moisture! Yes I do have a moisturizing braid spray ( African Royale BRX Braid and Extensions Sheen Spray) and my leave in spray which I switch every now and then depending on what's available.
> 
> *So I take out a small patch of braids in my front where my bangs are just to check the strength and I notice I have a lot of growth but I got SPLIT ENDS! Something I didn't see when I had my hair out and I moisturized and sealed everyday. So as of now i'm doing the search and destroy method but is there a possible explanation as to why I have so many split ends and not to mention I haven't check the rest of my hair. *
> 
> Sorry Guys I tend to post novels sometimes however I hoped I got my message across. Thank you Ladies!



Hair like anything else wears down with time. Split ends IMO are inevitable. By sealing ends at all times, you can delay their appearance, but I feel dusting is necessary to keep ends look good. 

I dust my hair even when in braids throughout the year and I find that keeps the thickness uniform from tips to ends. The one time I didn't (trying to follow the no-trimming gang of LHCF), within four months, not only did I have awful split ends, but they traveled up the length of my hair so that I had to cut off 2 inches of hair just to have normal looking hair. So unless you are carefully going through your braids to seal the ends of your hair, I doubt you can avoid split ends. You've got to remember, that's the oldest part of your hair and has endured the most elements thus far. So it's only natural that part would be worn out.


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 21, 2009)

Went for my trim and have a better picture of what's going on.  I had a texlaxing disaster about 1.5 years ago.  I think between the already weakened state of my hair and the rough African braiders that I am just losing all my hair at the line of demarcation.  The texlaxed hair is even a different color.

My hair is APL around the perimeter of my head, but I have a good 2-3 inches of hair down the center that's all natural and broken.  So, I am going to cut it off slowly because I still want to be able to get it back into a ponytail.  It looks pretty bad when it is loose tho'.  Hopefully, I am going to grow out to shoulder length by the end of the year. 

I am going to get my braids put back in next week.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Apr 21, 2009)

took my braids down after a month, will cornrow my hair and wear a LF for the next month, and then apply my braids again.


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my braids done again today.  Ended up back at the same shop that gave me such difficulty before.  I hate that place.  I will find a new place next time.  I used Aveda Damage Remedy products on my hair and my hair feels much stronger now.

I am going to use Apoghee Green Tea Restructurizer as my daily braid spray this time.  I will wash and condition with Aveda Remedy lines.  Growth aid is Komaza Care Hair Nourishment Oil.  Continuing to take Nature's Bounty Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2009)

My niece cornrowed my natural hair (no extensions) yesterday and I will be wearing a wig for the next 3-4 weeks until I go to Nebraska to see my SO then I'll have braided again.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 2, 2009)

I took those braids out 4/29....idk if imma get more anytime soon. They were up for 6 wks I may get just the front in micros and the back in a sew in IDK......


----------



## Newtogrow (May 3, 2009)

I took my braids down and I straigtened it to get it trimmed. I twisted my own hair with flat twist in the front.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 5, 2009)

Who is still on the challenge?  I feel lonely.


----------



## ToyToy (May 5, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Who is still on the challenge?  I feel lonely.


I'm back on it. Couldn't take the hassle anymore, so I went back to my braider last week. I plan to stay on it (God-willing I get a new job soon) until the end of 09.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Who is still on the challenge? I feel lonely.


 
Oh don't feel lonely sunshinelady, I'm still in with ya. In fact, I have my hair flat rowed right now and wearing my wigs over them.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 6, 2009)

Yay!  I'm glad you all are here.  Is it bad that I actually don't miss my hair?


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 6, 2009)

Ok so I am taking my hair down on Friday.  I am thinking about just a 2 week break cause I am 8.5 months post relaxer and dealing with the new growth is gonna take some major prayers.  I figure I will just wig it during that time.

I must admit I am amazed at my hair's growth and just imagine how long it will be when I finally decide to relax it.


----------



## Aggie (May 6, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Yay! I'm glad you all are here. Is it bad that I actually don't miss my hair?


 
uhh, yeah that's bad because I miss mine when I can't see it all.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 7, 2009)

I'm still hangin' in there with my braid regimen. Planning to take them down, relax (I'll be 12 weeks post), and hendigo my roots in a week or so,  and then re-braid sometime in June.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> uhh, yeah that's bad because I miss mine when I can't see it all.



Girl, that last takedown was a killer.  My hair is very broken right now, so that's why I don't miss it.  I'm cutting it slowly.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 14, 2009)

I went and got a whole head sew-in 5/8, will be leaving that up for 4 weeks.


----------



## jujubelle (May 14, 2009)

Is it too late to join. 
I wanna do this also. I have my hair weaved up in a straight style now. My next install in June I want some Indian hair that I can switch between straight and curly, then Senegalese twists from august to my b-day in Oct. I want to retain as much as possible.
Anyone with updates?


----------



## Aggie (May 14, 2009)

I finally made it into my 4 month relaxer stretch today and this was only made possible through my braids, cornrows and flat rows. Now I have to work through my next 4 months.


----------



## jerseygurl (May 14, 2009)

Still in it ladies. Took out my last braids and relaxed in April. Now I'm back in braids.


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2009)

jujubelle said:


> Is it too late to join.
> I wanna do this also. I have my hair weaved up in a straight style now. My next install in June I want some Indian hair that I can switch between straight and curly, then Senegalese twists from august to my b-day in Oct. I want to retain as much as possible.
> Anyone with updates?



Yes it is. erplexed I was also barred from joining.  See:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=142577&page=43


sunshinelady said:


> Hey Nonie, this challenge is closed, but feel free to lurk/contribute.




Nonie said:


> Oy, why is it closed? It's still 2009, isn't it?





sunshinelady said:


> Sorry girl, you had to join by Jan. 1st.






So I'm doing my own li'l challenge on my own. Wanna join me?


----------



## sunshinelady (May 14, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Yes it is. erplexed I was also barred from joining.  See:
> ​
> 
> So I'm doing my own li'l challenge on my own. Wanna join me?



Nonie, girl, Imma take you out to the shed.    Just hatin'.

I have no idea why folks don't read the very first post in the thread.

Juju, feel free to join the thread unofficially, but you needed to join by Jan. 1st and commit for one year to be an official challenger.  Updates can be done at any time, but the only official update is at the end of Dec. 2010.


----------



## danigurl18 (May 14, 2009)

Still in braids and getting ready to take the cornrows out.. I have taken the back out so far and now it's just the front


----------



## sunshinelady (May 14, 2009)

danigurl18 said:


> Still in braids and getting ready to take the cornrows out.. I have taken the back out so far and now it's just the front



Getting good growth?


----------



## Nonie (May 14, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> *Nonie, girl, Imma take you out to the shed*.    Just hatin'.
> 
> *I have no idea why folks don't read the very first post in the thread.
> *



Lea' me alone!







And why you gotta call me "folks"?  

J/K


----------



## Urban (May 14, 2009)

man... I haven't updated in this thread for a while! Still going strong, but because of my weak edges, I'm going to stop extensions for a while. I'm going to go a couple of months in 2 strand twists, then hopefully into yarn braids. 

I'm pleased with the way my hair is growing, but I'm even more impressed with the retention.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 14, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Lea' me alone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Cuz folks be acting like they can't read and then get all loud and rambunctious when they don't like the answer.  Then, they go start their own challenge and try to have a mutiny.  

Meet me in the shed.  I've got your switch picked out.  

How's your hair doing?


----------



## Mystic (May 14, 2009)

I completely forgot to update.  I took my braids out and didn't see any growth at all.  I tend to loose hair on the ends especially when they start sticking out through the braids.  Anyway, I decided to try the yard braids and so far so good.  The hair doesn't stick out as much.  I don't think I will be APL by Dec only because from Dec-May, I didn't retain or probably didn't grow 1" of hair, lol.  It is so frustrating.  Anyhoo, I do not know what will happen in the next 7 months but I am hoping for the best.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 14, 2009)

Mystic said:


> I completely forgot to update.  I took my braids out and didn't see any growth at all.  I tend to loose hair on the ends especially when they start sticking out through the braids.  Anyway, I decided to try the yard braids and so far so good.  The hair doesn't stick out as much.  I don't think I will be APL by Dec only because from Dec-May, I didn't retain or probably didn't grow 1" of hair, lol.  It is so frustrating.  Anyhoo, I do not know what will happen in the next 7 months but I am hoping for the best.



So, you are growing, but not retaining?  Have you tried coating your ends before you braid?


----------



## Mystic (May 15, 2009)

To be honest, I am not even sure if it is growing, lol.  Maybe I am going through one of those very slow growing phase because I do not see any hair falling around me.  I didn't coat the hair during my last braid but this time I used the gel to lay it down nicely when I put the braids in, that's the only coating I did.  I also DC 2X per week now and spraying the ends with conditioners mixed with H20.



sunshinelady said:


> So, you are growing, but not retaining?  Have you tried coating your ends before you braid?


----------



## sunshinelady (May 15, 2009)

Mystic said:


> To be honest, I am not even sure if it is growing, lol.  Maybe I am going through one of those very slow growing phase because I do not see any hair falling around me.  I didn't coat the hair during my last braid but this time I used the gel to lay it down nicely when I put the braids in, that's the only coating I did.  I also DC 2X per week now and spraying the ends with conditioners mixed with H20.



Please don't use gel in braids ever again.  That is not a good idea.  Maybe activator or a light creme, but not gel.  That right there may be the problem.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 15, 2009)

I thought my time out of my braids would be hard but using my steamer has actually softend up my new growth,  I have one more week before I am back in braids and I am not sure I am ready to hide my hair again but I will.  I am in my hair way too much right now and I am almost 9 months post so too much manipulation is not a good idea.  Any way I did another henna treatment and then I did bantu knot outs and got mad compliments from people at work.  One girl was like I didnt know your hair was that thick and pretty.  Wait til I reach my goal.  I think I will be doing this again next year.


----------



## Mystic (May 15, 2009)

Thanks, I had no idea.  What is wrong with using the gel?  It's the aloe vera gel...., I thought that was moisturizing.



sunshinelady said:


> Please don't use gel in braids ever again.  That is not a good idea.  Maybe activator or a light creme, but not gel.  That right there may be the problem.


----------



## HisBestFriend (May 15, 2009)

Nonie said:


> Yes it is. erplexed I was also barred from joining.  See:
> ​​
> 
> So I'm doing my own li'l challenge on my own. Wanna join me?


 
I'm a lurker for this challenge because I missed the 1 Jan sign up. I didn't put my braids in until 16 Jan.


----------



## sunshinelady (May 15, 2009)

Mystic said:


> Thanks, I had no idea.  What is wrong with using the gel?  It's the aloe vera gel...., I thought that was moisturizing.



Aloe is a lot of protein and I imagine the the aloe might get gunky in your hair.  Use something light just to seal your ends and then alternate between a moisturizing regimen and protein treatments.


----------



## mstar (May 15, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am way too late to join you, but I've been in braids all year, and will remain in them through September, so I'm gonna follow this thread. 

I have a C&G question, though: do you guys think it would be okay for me to use Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea spray instead of the Infusium? I'm (mostly) cone-free and I prefer more natural products, so the Infusium's ingredient list is kinda scary to me. 

Do you think the Aphogee would be too much protein to use on a daily basis? My hair loves protein, but still...

TIA


----------



## sunshinelady (May 15, 2009)

mstar said:


> Hi everyone! I am way too late to join you, but I've been in braids all year, and will remain in them through September, so I'm gonna follow this thread.
> 
> I have a C&G question, though: do you guys think it would be okay for me to use Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea spray instead of the Infusium? I'm (mostly) cone-free and I prefer more natural products, so the Infusium's ingredient list is kinda scary to me.
> 
> Do you think the Aphogee would be too much protein to use on a daily basis? My hair loves protein, but still...



I actually made this switch myself.  I think it should be fine, but keep an eye on your hair.


----------



## mstar (May 15, 2009)

Thank you so much, sunshinelady! I also make my own braid spray mix using organic aloe juice as the base...do you think I should revise my recipe to leave out the aloe, to avoid going into protein overload?


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 16, 2009)

ok so I said that I was tempted to go back into braids cause I was enjoying my hair BUT after today I cant wait to go back into braids.  I decided to pre poo with coconut milk and some other goodies.  That did not work from the beginning my hair felt coated and dry,  I decided to DC with Alter Ego Garlic and though I have used it before I usually on do 10 min with it and not a hour like today and I didnt do a moisture condish.  My hair was dry and a tangled mess.  I lost a lot of hair trying to detangle.  I am so mad at myself because I know what my hair likes and have my staples but always wanting to try something different made my hair revolt!  I think in the morning i am going to cowash with my WEN to get some moistrue back into my hair.  On friday I am braiding it back up!!!!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> ok so I said that I was tempted to go back into braids cause I was enjoying my hair BUT after today I cant wait to go back into braids. I decided to pre poo with coconut milk and some other goodies. That did not work from the beginning my hair felt coated and dry, I decided to DC with Alter Ego Garlic and though I have used it before I usually on do 10 min with it and not a hour like today and I didnt do a moisture condish. My hair was dry and a tangled mess. I lost a lot of hair trying to detangle. I am so mad at myself because I know what my hair likes and have my staples but always wanting to try something different made my hair revolt! I think in the morning i am going to cowash with my WEN to get some moistrue back into my hair. On friday I am braiding it back up!!!!


 Try adding honey and olive oil to the coconut milk next time SS. I hear some  people add some kind of moisturizing conditioner sometimes as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

mstar said:


> Thank you so much, sunshinelady! I also make my own braid spray mix using organic aloe juice as the base...do you think I should revise my recipe to leave out the aloe, to avoid going into protein overload?


The aloe is a great addition but not to braids I feel. It's too hard to keep it properly moisturized enough while in braids if you are using aloe in your hair. You would need to deep condition yourhair a lot to avoid the hardness in your hair.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 4, 2009)

Just got some 12 hour micros.  They look pretty, but I have too much hair for this.  

I spent 5 hours combing buildup out of my hair day before yesterday.  I am not sure what I did wrong productwise with the last set, but I don't want that to happen again.

Anything special to take care of micros?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> Just got some 12 hour micros. They look pretty, but I have too much hair for this.
> 
> I spent 5 hours combing buildup out of my hair day before yesterday. I am not sure what I did wrong productwise with the last set, but I don't want that to happen again.
> 
> Anything special to take care of micros?


I can't help you with micros sunshine. I don't like them because they are wayyy to cumbersome for me to deal with. I also don't know how to take care of them, sorry honey and hope someone else can help.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been wearing my braids now for 6 weeks and going for another 2-3 weeks before I take them down. They still look pretty good so I may try to stretch leaving them in for another 3-4 weeks if possible. I have only been washing them once every 7-10 days and this has been helping to keep them looking so good for so long.


----------



## justsimply (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, time does fly by.  Looks like I haven't updated since late March.  Well, I'm still doing the thing. I don't think I've been out of twists of some sort for more than a weekend.  I'm natural and workout 5 - 6 days a week, so that's what I do, twist it up.  I did however straighten it in April and did a nice 1" cut...all in one day...washed that night and put twist right back in.

I've been in the current natural twist style for 7+ weeks.  Hoping that it means I'm finally ready to loc again (want the locs, not particularly fond of the 1st year journey).  I'm sure it has more to do with how hot it is right now and my schedule has been extremely busy, so the ease of the style is AWESOME.  But I know that I won't feel safe to say I'm locing until after 6 months AT LEAST.  I've undone a loc attempt at 7 months....

Anywho, just an update to say I'm still hanging strong and am loving this natural hair thing to death (still).


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 23, 2009)

I took my satin bonnet off when waking up the other day and one of my micros fell out.    Took my hair with it.  I didn't even feel it.  

Should I take them all out?


----------



## brownbeauty196 (Jul 23, 2009)

Take out the micros suneshinelady, my friend lost alot of hair like this. Box braids are a better for your hair.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven't posted in here before as i only found the thread once the deadline had passed however, i feel like posting today, finally. 
I have been doing c&g with box braid extensions for 14months now and just wanted say it's the best thing i've ever done for my hair. I've been out of them for a week and will get back in after a few weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> I haven't posted in here before as i only found the thread once the deadline had passed however, i feel like posting today, finally.
> I have been doing c&g with box braid extensions for 14months now and just wanted say it's the best thing i've ever done for my hair. I've been out of them for a week and will get back in after a few weeks.


 

I couldn't agree with you more about the boxed braids. I have had them out now for almost 2 weeks and will be having them reinstalled in the next 3 or 4 weeks . Right now, I am hennaing, protein-treating, and DCing to get my hair strengthened before reinstalling them again.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 23, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> I took my satin bonnet off when waking up the other day and one of my micros fell out.  Took my hair with it. I didn't even feel it.
> 
> Should I take them all out?


 
I don't wear micros for the same reason SL. I would say you should probably take them out as you don't know how much more hair you'll lose if you keep them in.


----------



## sunshinelady (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, I have an event coming up in a few weeks and didn't want my braids to look too fresh.  I go the front and center redone.  I will get the rest redone in a month or so.  I just can't do another 12+ braiding session.  

My hair is still very dry, I've got to figure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been in braids since Oct (I think ) of last year and I finally realized that my hair is soooooo much thicker due to te C&G and my one year relaxer stretch.  I have about 2.5 weeks left and I will be taking the braids out and finally gettin ready to relax!!!!  I am so excited.  I will enjoy my hair for about a month to month and a half and then back in the box braids.  My stretch the next time will be about 6-7 months but no longer than that.

To the OP thanks for starting this challenge my hair is loving this!


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Aug 29, 2009)

Im still in braids...Just stopping by


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am the worst C&G challenger on this thread.  Honestly.  

I think I dropped out because of damage to my hair overseas with kinky twists...but I am back in twists now for the first time since my BC.  I am not sure how this challenge goes or if wayward challengers are allowed back into the fold...so don't put me in the shed if I cannot come back "home."  I won't put up a fight about it.

I know I backslid.  

I think the LHCF Challenge is the only one I have done well with...simply because low/no heat and low manipulation was already a lifestyle.  I'll just check back in here later to see if I am still "in" or if I need to just keep what I am doing and go the unofficial route.  

Congratulations to the women who held out this whole time so far.  My hair was just suffering too much between the hard water and the hair I got that just plain cut my own hair to shreds...

cj


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I am the worst C&G challenger on this thread. Honestly.
> 
> I think I dropped out because of damage to my hair overseas with kinky twists...but I am back in twists now for the first time since my BC. I am not sure how this challenge goes or if wayward challengers are allowed back into the fold...so don't put me in the shed if I cannot come back "home." I won't put up a fight about it.
> 
> ...


 

Don't worry about a thing cj. This challenge is still opened to you and we won't shove you in the backyard shed girlie. Remember C&G means wearing wigs, weaves, cornrows and braids, so if you were doing any of those things, you should be fine. 

I am in a lot of challenges that line up with each other so no matter which one of these styles I decide to wear, thankfully I am still an active participant in all of them. 

I am only joining maybe 2 or 3 challenges next year and that's it and the hiding my hair challenge is one of them I know for sure right now.


----------



## ToyToy (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm still in braids!! After a period of no braiding at the beginning of the year (first 3 months), I've been back C&G-ing. My hair thanks me . Just wanted to check in .


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yaaaayyyy!!!

Thanks for the update, Aggie!  I was concerned, but after a couple of weeks in these new twists, I remembered that I am in the C&G challenge but that I may have dropped out while still in the UK.

Well...my update is that I have had these twists for a couple of weeks and I can already tell from the couple that I have re-tightened that my hair is happy.

I washed and conditioned prior to putting them in my hair, and the only moisture was a load of shea butter.

I put shea on my scalp every couple of days as well and wash once per week. My hair feels great, and I don't think I should have any issues.  I pray that I last until the end of the year!!!

cj


----------



## lady_godiva (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hair Pictures*

Here is one of my crown and glory hairstyles:










The girl who does my hair only charges me $45 and that's with a wash and conditioner.  I bring my own hair.  She designed this hairstyle for me when I told her what I wanted.


----------



## sunshinelady (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Hair Pictures*



lady_godiva said:


> Here is one of my crown and glory hairstyles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't see it.


----------



## lady_godiva (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Hair Pictures*



sunshinelady said:


> Can't see it.


 
Really?  I can.  I will try again.


----------



## lady_godiva (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Hair Pictures*



sunshinelady said:


> Can't see it.


 One of them is now part of my siggy.  I have to learn how to post the others.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm back in my extension braids . I just got them installed on Thursday September 3, 2009  which I will try to kepp in for about 6-8 weeks.


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to update on the conclusion of the challenge.  I grew out about 4 inches of hair.  The longest part was touching the top of my boob.  APL on a 6ft tall woman is like BSL on everyone else.  The part of my hair that broke off in my crown, which led to this challenge is now about ear length.  Despite knowing better, I stopped doing the necessary maintenance on my braids for the last 3 mos. of the challenge.  I lost a lot of hair due to matting and immediately cut back to my shoulders to even it out a bit and get rid of the rest of this bad texlax.  It was well worth it, but no pics.  

I did my braids back to back for the entire year.  I think this is fine, but I really should have gotten a trim in between because I had a lot of splits.  

So, next year, I will be stick more closely to the regimen and come back to this thread when I get tired.


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 10, 2009)

anyone doing a 2010? I am thinking about doing some yarn locs next yr...


----------



## sunshinelady (Dec 10, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> anyone doing a 2010? I am thinking about doing some yarn locs next yr...



Yep, there is a thread on it.  It's not a Crown and Glory challenge tho'.


----------



## justsimply (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't believe the year is coming to an end already.  I'm still in the twists/locs that I did May 17....just over 7 months now.  Of course, I'm getting that itch to take them out. But I haven't so....There's definitely some growth. But I'm still undecided about which way I'm going into 2010...locing or loose.  The only sure thing is that I'll still be natural.  

The first pic (brown shirt) was taken last night and the other 2 in July.


----------



## Anew (Jan 6, 2010)

sunshinelady said:


> Yep, there is a thread on it. It's not a Crown and Glory challenge tho'.


 What's the name of it?


----------



## ladyKT (Jan 28, 2010)

I am trying to find more info on crown and glory.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 28, 2010)

ladyKT said:


> I am trying to find more info on crown and glory.



The Crown and Glory Technique can be found on Robin's website: www.growafrohairlong.com

When most people talk about it, they are usually referring to the braid regimen on that site on this page.


----------

